# ***Get an inch every month 2011 challenge anyone?***



## lushcoils (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey ladies! Ready for the new year 2011?

I want to start a *get an inch every month* challenge for 2011!! 

Who wants to join in?  This is my first challenge and I think being part of one will help keep me on track to doing what I need to do. 

It will run from *January 1, 2011 - December 31, 2011.*

Using pureebony's structure, I hope she doesn't mind. 


To join, post starting pics, measurements/hair length, hair type/natural/relaxed/fine/thick/dense etc etc, your current growth rate, regimen by December 31, 2011. 

*What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year?*

What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that? Also, hopefully some of the ladies here can offer you some tips on how to over come that. 

I'll be back later to post my stuff. I want to wait the day before I get my braids to post my pics in about 2 weeks. 


*Requirements*:


Post a Pic, measurements, regimen, hair type, what you are doing differently than before, current growth rate, challenges, by December 31 to mark your spot
Try to report here once a week to let us know how you are doing with your regimen. Let's hold each other accountable.
Post a picture at the end of the month to show your progress and measure your hair.
 Do what you think it's best for you. Feel free to change your regimen as you see needed.
Let's encourage and support one another to reach our goals.
Feel free to compile a list of tips and threads that will help us maximize our growth. Post any discoveries, achievements, set backs, inspirational pictures, etc etc.

I figure it's best to *start now* to get your products, materials, regimen, mindset ready now before the New Year. It might even be a good idea to start incorporating some of your new methods now to start a habit and see how it's working out for you. 

*Members of the challenge:*

*lushcoils*
*Ijanei 
lamaria211
islanchile
Guyaneek
janda
MDreamz
Chaosbutterfl
NikkiQ
starofsouth
CB1731
Shelew
Eden
Bettina
lettieg27
clulessonhair
Kandycurls
tressNdistress
CB1731
D.Lisha*

Words of Wisdom: 
_Remember, reach for the moon, even if you miss you'll land among the stars...or with at least .9 inches of growth that month.  _ 

*Focus on solutions, not the problem.*

_Patience, perseverance, persistence. 
_
Let's do it ladies. Happy Growing! 


----

Here's a link to last year's thread to get you started: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ch-every-month-2010-challenge-anyone-***.html


----

*Update 12/12/2010: *I have attached my month 1 pic and month 6 pic (which is today/my starting point). I will attach my protective style for the next 2 months and my regimen this weekend and add other inspirational links. I also updated the members of the challengers list!


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 5, 2010)

Placeholder for inspiring pictures and quotes from members who got an inch a month.


****Updated - January 26*

*Healthy Hair Links
Hair and Health Blog

Getting to know your Hair properties

Vitamins 2010

Drink water 2011 for long hair

Exercise and Hair


Diet and exercise - FAST growth

Fast growing/Quick tips links
My hair grew fastest when ....

small Tweaks BIG results

Tips for damaged hair

Porosity Control

Stimulate scalp

Inch a month possible? links

Anyone really get an inch a month?

year-worth-growth-w-mtg-mega-tek-jbco-etc 

8 inches of growth this year

What does it take to get an inch a month??

1 inch in 6 weeks ~ exercise and vitamins

Hair growing regimens links

*Deep Conditioning 2011
*
Braid it up Challenge 2011

2011 Rollersetting Challenge

2011 Hide your Hair Challenge

 HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing  2011

adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 months

Sulfur 2011

Wig Challenge 2011

Ceramides 2010


Cowash 2011

Success with Steaming

Challenges Links to help grow your hair

Shoulder Length Challenge 2011

APL 2011 with prizes

WL 2011

MBL 2011

Progress/Inspiration
Ladies that never had long hair before LHCF

women who started with short damaged hair


Support Groups
Low Density

Anemia

Growing your Crown back

I'm a Survivor!!

LOA

NEVER lose your FOCUS

Positive Affirmations


Vision board manifestations
*



Any other links you think should be added to the quick reference list? Let me know.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm ready!! Sign me up. Will have everything ready by 12-31-10 

*Place Holder* 

Okay I'm back now
*Starting picture*





*measurements:* back is around 8inches.
*hair type: *I would say 4a (not really sure)
Transitioning and I am 7 months post
*What you are doing  differently than before:* I will keep my hands out of my hair which I have a hard time doing. I toy around with it a lot. I'm staying weaved up for the year. Going to see what the will get me.
*Current growth rate:* The average I would say .5
I will be using a number of growth aids to accomplish this. I will post the updates monthly


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 6, 2010)

*off to read the tips of the 2010 challengers*


----------



## Danniquin (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, I have to ask what may be a really dumb question, but I'm young so don't hold it against me  hahaha. How exactly do you go about getting an inch a month. What do I have to add to my regimen?


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 6, 2010)

ooohhh count me in please ill be posting my routine later on today with some started pics


----------



## islanchile (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in too.  I'm currently in crochet braids but plan to take them down in a couple of weeks.  I'll take pictures and measurements then!  Holding my place for now.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm intrigued yet petrified at the same time by this challenge. Could I get an inch a month????


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I want to join...I'm a little nervous/scared but I'm going to try to be positive. I'll post pix and Reggie later today.


----------



## janda (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been trying to read the 2010 thread to see if this is possible. I'm still not sure but I am willing to give it a try. Sign me up. I'll post my pic and regimen later.


----------



## MDreamz (Dec 6, 2010)

Count me in too. I want to let my hair down for my graduation in 2011.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in!!
I was in the challenge for this year and failed pretty bad....I got maybe five inches this year. 
But it was still fun, so here I am.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and join. I think my new reggie I'm coming up with should help out A LOT!


----------



## starofsouth (Dec 7, 2010)

Placeholder!!!! 

I'm definitely in but I have stretched my relaxer for about 6 months so I'll post my reggie and pics after my relaxer on Saturday.

***
Almost forgot to add pic and reggie. I'm adopting Lady Paniolo's reggie!


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for joining in ladies!!  

I'll be updating the thread and adding my information after exams are over next week.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is crazy but I want in! Hopefully the sulfur challenge will help out with this one.


----------



## Shelew (Dec 7, 2010)

Count me in! Will post everything before next year!!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Dec 8, 2010)

*Measurements:* about 6 inches (front about 5 inches) *at time of picture
*Hair type:* 4a natural with fine to normal strands
*Growth rate:* .5 per month
*Doing differently:* taking 3600mg (1 teaspoon) of MSM daily, apply MT weekly, and up my protective styling.
*Biggest challenges:* finding protective styles I can stick with, because I get hair sick. Being consistent with my MT applications
*Regimen:*

1. Pre-poo (Aloe Vera Juice and Wheat Germ Oil or Coconut Oil)

2. Dry Finger Detangle and Twist Prep **I don't use a comb. (Done the day before as well)

3. Water Rinse

4. Shampoo (More Moisture Raspberry & Brazil Nut Shampoo)

5. Condition and Finger Detangle as needed (Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner) or Deep Condition w/ Steamer (Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose)

5. Plop (Hair Turban or Towel) or Air Dry

6. Moisturize (Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave In)

7. Seal (Shea Butter and Coconut or Castor Oil Mix)

**Moisturize and seal daily
**I do protein treatments every 2 months with Aphogee Two Step Treatment (after I shampoo and proceed with a deep condition)
**I rotate weekly by adding ORS Replenishing Pak for light protein in between the above treatment.
**I clarify my hair every two months (Suave Clarifying Shampoo) usually before I do a protein treatment.

PROTECTIVE STYLES:

-Two Strand Twists
-Flat Twists
-Updos
-Extensions


----------



## Bettina (Dec 8, 2010)

***Placeholder*** Count me in too! Will be back with my regimen and pictures


----------



## lettieg27 (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to join this challenge I'll have my starting pic n regime 2gether b4 the 31st


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm in the hide your hair challenge so I can't post a monthly pic. Is that ok or should I remove myself from this challenge?


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 8, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Dec 8, 2010)

Count me in. Disappearing to finish up final exams. Will be back in a week to post all info.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 8, 2010)

CB1731 said:


> I'm in the hide your hair challenge so I can't post a monthly pic. Is that ok or should I remove myself from this challenge?


 
Since you're transitioning, you could show a pic of your NG every month instead. That's what I did in the sulfur 2010 challenge and I'm in the HYH challenge as well.


----------



## clulessonhair (Dec 8, 2010)

OOOOOO! I want in! I want in!!! *jumping up and down* This is my first challenge!! Will post pic and regimen soon as I get off work.  We cant load pics on the work computer.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since you're transitioning, you could show a pic of your NG every month instead. That's what I did in the sulfur 2010 challenge and I'm in the HYH challenge as well.



Great idea! Thanks so much!


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm, you know what? What the heck do I have to loose? Count me in it as well .....this challenge will FORCE me to finally jump on the "sublimed sulphur" wagon!


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been getting into the habit of taking my vitamins daily, and improving my fruits, vegetables, salmon, nuts, and water intake. I also invested in some new moisturizers that will hopefully keep my hair soft and strong. I'm trying to revamp my regimen. And I need to go get the hair for my protective style. I'm saving up for a steamer. (My Christmas present to myself.) 

Are you ladies getting ready?


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 12, 2010)

CB1731 said:


> I'm in the hide your hair challenge so I can't post a monthly pic. Is that ok or should I remove myself from this challenge?



That's fine! Just show a pic when you can. I'm assuming that would be at least every 2 or 3 months unless you're trying to grow locs.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in! I've been doing a modified Njoy routine (sulfur at night, cw daily). I hope to gain 6 inches by May .  My problem is retaining so I will be PSing nearly every day.


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 12, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> Okay, I have to ask what may be a really dumb question, but I'm young so don't hold it against me  hahaha. How exactly do you go about getting an inch a month. What do I have to add to my regimen?



For now, I  would look over the 2010 inch a month thread for some strategies. Later on this week, I will be gathering links to threads that offer advice on how to maximize your growth.


----------



## texasqt (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a slow grower but this will help me see how slow my hair really does grow so count me in! 

Things I plan on doing for 2011:
1) Only dust ends in March, July, October, and December. No cuts and somebody help me now cuz I want to cut my bangs!
2) Stick with Castor Oil Challenge - oiling scalp 2-3 times per week
3) Continue weekly DC and I'm going back to shampooing weekly (been conditioner washing weekly and shampooing once per month)
4) Gonna try for a protective style with low/no heat at least one week out of the month

Here's my starting pic:


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 12, 2010)

My thoughts exactly! i would love to apart of this but I have no idea of where I would start to make this happen! lol ​ 


NikkiQ said:


> I'm intrigued yet petrified at the same time by this challenge. Could I get an inch a month????


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 12, 2010)

Danniquin said:


> Okay, I have to ask what may be a really dumb question, but I'm young so don't hold it against me  hahaha. How exactly do you go about getting an inch a month. What do I have to add to my regimen?



I feel the same way... But I'm in! I'm in a sew-in now and will be using Sublimed sulfur as a growth aid. I will also deep condition once a week when not in weave and every 2-3 weeks while in weave. I will probably stop wearing a weave when I reach a healthy APL (trimmed/even) and will be able to post more pics.

ETA: Okay, I'm in! My hair is chemical-free, 4b/4a, and fine. It is barely shoulder length in the back and about nose length in the front. I think I avg 1/2 an inch a month if I have iron pills. I'm not the best flat ironer so that pic is um... kinda bad, but my hair feels really healthy. I'm not sure what it is in inches and now my hair is in a full sew-in. This will probably be my last year of weaving as a main protective style.

I'll co-wash biweekly (Giovanni usually) and DC with steam while in full sew-in. I add Argan oil to my DC (ORS).

Water my hair daily (aloe/distilled water and/or Aussie Hair Insurance) and use Sublimed sulfur mix every other night. I'm actually spraying it onto my scalp until I get more Jane Carter ultra nourish to mix it with.

Eating well, eating nori wrappers, remaining active, drinking lots of water, taking Multi-vitamin, iron, MSM, vitamin C, and garlic. Just ordered Nioxin vitamins.

I'll look through the old posts for ideas. My regi will be tweaked some when not in weave. I'll add henna and ACV rinses. Once it's warmer and my hair is long enough I'll co-wash more and begin using sticks. 

Starting pic:


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in! I was in the last one too. There's something about "expecting" an inch a month that is empowering. Stop being afraid. If not this month, then next month. Before you know it, you're pulling it off.

I'm 5 months post and will not relax and may not flat iron until 6 months post. So, my siggy pic may be my starting pic, unless I do end up doing another pic by 12/31. After 12/31, I'll be on a No Heat status until my goal.

After my touch up in Jan, I'll be going back to my daily cowashing/baggied bun routine. My ps will be phonytails and 1/2 wigs, as needed. 

My goal for 2011 is HL and then maintaining which may mean trims to thicken up my hemline (my hair is layered. ) once I reach my goal. Oh, and stretching 6 mos at a time. Also sticking with sulfur, my supplements and plenty o' water.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Dec 13, 2010)

*placeholder*

I will be exercising 3-5 days a week, as well as having a protein shake that I saw on the "Drink your way to waist length hair challenge"

3/4 cup of milk
1 raw egg
1teaspoon of wheat germ oil
1 scoop of wheat germ (defatted)
1 scoop of muscle milk lite (for flavor)

I will be deep conditioning once a week (with a mix of argan oil)
And moisturizing twice a day.

Starter pic coming soon!


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 13, 2010)

So excited, so scared? Count me in...I love NJoy's positivity.

I'm doing sulfur at night, cowash daily, and my plant growth oil during the day. Plenty of water, exercise, and SLEEP. Minimal booze.


----------



## 4bslbound (Dec 13, 2010)

is sublimed sulfur the same sulfur that's  in MTG? thanks!


----------



## 4bslbound (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to join, by the way, but I may end up lurking. My main issue is retention so Im hiding my hair as well. 

I will be able to take a pic the second week of Jan, though

My reggie includes 
Moisturizing with Hawaiian Silky or aloevera
Oiling my scalp with a MTG/MT mix mixed with JBCO
I will also steam before every sew-in

I was doing essential oils, but I think I may be preggers.......


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in!  This won't be a "challenge" at all.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

4bslbound said:


> is sublimed sulfur the same sulfur that's in MTG? thanks!


 
Yes it is.


----------



## jujubelle (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in!

I will purchase the sublimed sulfur after the holidays.
will use oil mix w/iodine
wash every 2 weeks
co-wash every 3 days
deep condition weekly
protein treatment every 3 weeks going down to every 6 weeks
trim as need
protective stylin it up!

I'm in the hide your hair challenge so I can't post my pics yet, maybe I will post from my hair cut in late October.


----------



## sunbubbles (Dec 14, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge!! Ill be back with stats, and regime


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm still doing a "testing regi" for this month and if everything goes right, this will be permanent for this challenge. I haven't straightened my hair since 11-29-10 after my trim and will not do it again until dec. 31 when I post a starting pic with my regi. I pray I got an inch this month since I am not doing anything really with my hair.


----------



## GlamaDiva (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in! I'm expecting my 1 inch like NJoy stated! 

I will update my post with reggie and info after work


----------



## Phaer (Dec 14, 2010)

Sign me up please, will post starting pictures later.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge. I won't be able to post a starting picture until Jan 1st and I'll update my reggie tonight.


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 14, 2010)

Haven't started my sulfur or any of that yet, but I've already gotten my first inch! I am very pleased. 

Protective styling, moisturizing these ends, and a (very brief) nightly scalp massage  (more so for relaxation than growth, but I guess it helped!).

If I'm doing an inch on my own, I would just be over the moon if my precipitated sulfur adds to that.


----------



## curlycoquette (Dec 14, 2010)

Also, if you haven't already, it may be a good idea to see exactly how much your hair grows on its own in one month so you can accurately compare different products/regimens/supplements to see what gives you optimal growth. Knowing what your baseline is helps a great deal.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 21, 2010)

Count me in! I will be back with a reggie and all that jazz, as I haven't figured out everything I will do yet  I have started exercising, taking vitamin supplements (biotin, biosil, etc.) and am eating better. I have also been drinking lots of water so I won't break out from the biotin hopefully...I am trying to figure out how to incorporate the sulfur bc I have never done it.  Also, I am in the HYH challenge, so I'll post pics of my NG only


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in...I'm adding sulphur and more consistency to my regi to achieve 1 inch a month, so here we go with pics and all!

*Current Length:* about 1" to 2" all the way around (I BC'd this year)
Type: I'm claiming 4A with some 4B in the crown/100% natural as of 9/11/2010
*Current growth rate:* IDK but very slooooow, maybe .25" to .50" every month, but more on the .25" side
*Changes to my regi:* Well have ordered the sublime sulfur (I'm in the Sulfur 2011 challenge) and I am researching the best things to add to it and the best way to apply it, I am also deep conditioning twice a week and cleansing once a week, I also plan on doing a cherry lola once a week or so and the salt bit (adding salt to my DC and whatnot) and moisturizing like crazy! I think I'm protein-sensitive, but I'm not sure yet. I am also planning on wigging it up and using some deep moisture under that..whew, I think that's it.
*What do you think will be your biggest challenge...:*Umm, I think my retention is awful and I am just not sure if I can get 1 inch, but I'm damn sure going to try!

Okay here is my starting pic (watch out, I'm looking a little rough and it's from November):


----------



## Jenko (Dec 21, 2010)

Sign me up! I'll pics and all that fun info in by the 31st


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 21, 2010)

Yall are not going to believe this, but within 2 1/2 weeks, I think I got about 3/4 of an inch, I'm not sure since I don't measure but by the looks of the pics, it's almost an inch (posted in the APL challenge 2010) Hopefully things continue this well. Good luck and blessings.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in! 6 inches is my goal for 2011. That will put me at full APL grazing BSL. Will post pix and reggie when the challenge begins


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Im in.
I will post my starting pic and regime end of the year.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2010)

LMAO!! I didnt know this had started lol 

well good on you sugar! hopefully you can do a better job than i did... i am tempted to join but i will say no....








you know what screw that im in!! i will be big chopping again so what the heck, flippin heck- i am a challenge junkie!!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yes it is.



could you give more info to this type i have some allot actually but its a yellowish colour!?!?!

p.s. regimen and start pic at the end of the month!! xx


----------



## funkycoils (Dec 21, 2010)

Count me in!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Dec 21, 2010)

Count me in!!! I'm on my phone right now, but I'll post everything before the deadline,


----------



## Qtee (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm such a challenge junkie..but oh well I'm in...

To join, post starting pics,My starting pic is in my siggy...taken last week.. measurements/hair length APL, hair type/natural/relaxed/fine/thick/dense 3B/3C natural your current growth rate (?), regimen by December 31, 2011 My regimen is wash and dc weekly, protein every other months, color yearly (I refuse to grow old gracefully), braids out until its warm, WNG in the warmer months...direct heat once or twice a yr..I'm on this vasoline kick now so I use that nightly... 

What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year? I just started sealing my ends with vasoline or a Petroleum based products...I also am limiting my coloring and only retouching my new growth yearly (coloring is the devil but I cant deal with these greys)..Very little to no direct heat..
What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that..I think the only challenge to an inch a month is the fact I dont think my hair grows that much in a month..but my main goal is the retain all that I grow..I'm really focused on retention..other than that I take a complex b vitamin and Biotin daily..I eat pretty balanced meals and I will start excerising soon..


----------



## Phaer (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok I am in, here is my info (the starting pics is from October, as I am currently in the Braid your hair challenge)

I am natural as of my 10/06/10 BC, CL, my growth rate seems to be about 1 inch in 1.5 months (when I HAVE to remove my braids, and I am a little cheap when it comes to that, so I want to keep them in as long as possible).

I think my hair might be 4b?c??? it is very thick and kinky (which I don't think is bad). 
My regiment will be as follows:
Keep in braids for most of the year, with 2-4 weeks off in between each installment (depending on the severity of any nape damage). Keep my hair moisturize with my mixture of JBCO, AV, and MGT. Religiously apply temple balm, I want to try the Vaseline bandwagon to retain lenght in between braid installment. Co-wash every two weeks with braids, every week without. Clarify and steam monthly.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 25, 2010)

I would like to joinh
regimen: I am in sew ins most weeks of the year, 
hair type I believe 4b/4a 
what you are doing differently than before:In the new year I will exercise 5-6x a week,drink more water ,take vitamins,apply my sulfur mixture daily, and moisturize 2x a week ,when in a sew in, instead of once.

current growth rate:.5 a month, when I was not in college or not stressed it was .7

challenges:I really want to be full sl with my natural hair by August for my bc...I NEED 8 INCHES OF HAIR TO DO IT! I am very motivated to do it also. I retain pretty well because I never comb my hair...But I will adding more moisture and less protein to help my natural hair since now I have more of it.


----------



## cia_garces (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in!!!  I'll post my pic later this week. 

Hair type: Thick, Relaxed 4a/b
Length: A little past SL
Growth rate: Don't really know

*Regimen*
* Shampoo 1x weekly
* Co-wash 1x weekly
* DC with each shampoo/co-wash
* Apply leave-ins after DC ('cause if I don't, whoa be unto meerplexed)
* Air dry w/Scarf Method 
* If I MUST blow dry, only do so with One n Only Argan Oil or CHI Silk Infusion
* M&S with Hydratherma Daily Moisturizing Lotion and Hydratherma Oils
* Massage JBCO into scalp at least twice a week
* Spray Scurl on new growth to soften
* Clarify monthly
* DC with protein monthly
* Baggy weekly
* Flat iron rarely
* Relax every 2-3 months
* Trim every 3 months, unless I find some damage that needs to go


*What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year?* 
That's easy. Actually sticking to my reggie!!!


What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that? 
My biggest challenges will most likely be finding out that my hair doesn't grow that fast or having some sort of setback (dryness, breakage, etc.). I hope I can overcome at least the second challenge by sticking to my regimen.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 26, 2010)

Lushcoils, please count me in! I am not sure if I will get an inch a month but I will fo sure try! I will be back to post my strategy and a pic. 

Thanks for this challenge!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 27, 2010)

i have decided to pull out of this challenge, i think its best to stay clear of challenges to i sort out my hair issues.

but i m subbed to this thread, cuz its still exciting!


good luck ladies!! xx


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 27, 2010)

An inch a month?!  What ya'll doing?


----------



## lillylovely (Dec 28, 2010)

This challenge is exciting, its the only one I will join, I hope I can stick to it.

*Current Regimen* I have mostly 4a and some 3c natural, thin stranded, low density hair.  I wear wigs 100% of the time so will PS underneath, in 12 braids.  I will wash hair weekly in braids using eggwash method. I will take braids down once every 3 or 4 weeks so I can  wash, DC and then put back in braids.  I will use sulphur mix 3 times a week. I will moisturise and seal daily - no more oils for me they are not strong enough to seal my hair - my hair broke constantly throughout 2010. will seal seal with a petrolatum or beeswax based sealant on my ends daily - thanks to OP of the vaseline thread.

Um what else? Oh yes, I will try desperately to take my MSM, biotin, B-Complex, iron, gingko biloba, Vit D3 daily as I noticed increased grwoth when I took them regualry but I hate taking supplements, IDKW

*Current length* 9 inches in front, 6 inches in back, middle somewhere in between - collar bone when stretched in back. Will try and post picture dont have a camera so always struggle to post pictures.  *Current growth rate*  not sure as have had so much breakage but I  think .5 to 1 inch a month if I take my supplements regularly and do regular head massages.


----------



## NYDee (Dec 28, 2010)

I want in.


----------



## Monaleezza (Dec 28, 2010)

Is there space for me to have a place?  I'll get my pic ready today.  I'm readyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Monaleezza (Dec 28, 2010)

This challenge is perfect for me.  If I can focus on a month by month regime then I'm sure I can achieve 12 inches by this time next year.

*Current Regimen* I have mostly 4b/c hair. I haven't had a regimen until now, so I'm still open to manipulation.
But currently, I'm planning to increase my washing to weekly with Giovanni shampoo while my hair is in plaits to avoid breakage. And deep condition using Motions CPR
I will daily moisturise using ORS Olive oil creme mixed with rosewater and natural oils.
I'm currently struggling to pincurl every evening, but I will endeavour to do this and finger comb in the mornings. 

Internally I will try to take hair growth supplements and drink as much water as I can do.  And maybe even throw some exercise in there somewhere.  I'm planning to eat Raw during the week, so I'm sure this will help my general hair health and wellbeing.

*Current length* At the moment it's unevenly just past shoulder length.  I've taken a pic when it's not in it's healthiest state, but it hasn't been moisturised for a couple of days. *slap wrist* But that goes to show that I need the support of all you ladies to help me crack this.

*Current growth rate*   not sure because I've never measured it before, so this will be an eye-opener for me too.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in the HYHC, do we have to show updated pictures?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 28, 2010)

I am in.... Be back to post info!


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in I'll post pic later on tonight or tomorrow but here is my info

-My hair length is SL in back, CBL on sides (i'll get measurements when I get home tonight)
-Natural/thick 3c/4a
-current growth rate - 1/2 - 1inch/month

Current reggie: wash/dc - once a wk (winter);every other day (warmer weather) and still dc 1x wk in the spring/summer.....keep hair braided or two-strand twist under lacefront wig (for PS)  Normally, I moisturize and seal daily....baggy every other night (see challenges below).....

*What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year?*

I'm going to increase my water intake, stay away from sodas, take hair/nails/skin vitamins, multi-vitamins, stay on Vitamin D

What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that? Also, hopefully some of the ladies here can offer you some tips on how to over come that. 

I think my biggest challenge is sticking with the vitamins and forgetting to moisturize my hair. Lately, I've come home from work, take the wig off and put on my satin bonnet and deal with my hair when I wash it. I need to stick with the in-between wash maintainence.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to sign up.  This should help me get some tips as I don't have the slighest clue on this 1 inch a month stuff.

To join, post starting pics, measurements/hair length, hair type/natural/relaxed/fine/thick/dense etc etc, your current growth rate, regimen by December 31, 2011. 
My hair is natural and the last time I checked (about six weeks ago it was at the top of my brastrap.  I don't know my exact monthly growth b/c I normally check every few months.  This challenge will help me to keep better results. I've been wearing protective styles since June mostly half wigs.  I will continue to wear halfwigs as my PS.  I want to do this until WL, but I'm not sure I'll be able to last that long

*What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year?  I will try to steam more and do scalp massages.  Mostly get clues from others withing the challenge

What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that? Being consistent Also, hopefully some of the ladies here can offer you some tips on how to over come that. *


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 28, 2010)

What is cherry lola?... and how does adding "salt" to your conditioner help?  TIA



itsjusthair88 said:


> I'm in...I'm adding sulphur and more consistency to my regi to achieve 1 inch a month, so here we go with pics and all!
> 
> *Current Length:* about 1" to 2" all the way around (I BC'd this year)
> Type: I'm claiming 4A with some 4B in the crown/100% natural as of 9/11/2010
> ...


----------



## adamseve (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in...This should be interesting.  Will post all info & pics before 12/31.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 29, 2010)

Place Holder


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't posted in here in a while, but I'm ready to go hard in 2011. I had ho-hum results when I flat ironed for the holidays so that's just motivating me even more. Last night I ordered my GNC vitamins, sublime sulfur, and brahmi amla oil. Gonna tweak my reggie a bit and get it back on track.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Dec 29, 2010)

I would like to join!!! This will be my first challenge! Will post pics and regimen soon.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Dec 31, 2010)

Here I am, getting my info in at the last minute...

Hair length: *APL*
Hair type: *3c/4a, natural*
Current growth rate: *~.5 in. per month (this past year)*


Regimen:

PS most of the year (2 heat passes: my birthday, length check, FREE)
Wash scalp weekly (only scalp)
Cowash as needed
Apply scalp mixture daily
Moisturize daily


I'm going to begin:
Up the water intake 
Using protein treatments and/or henna monthly 
No cutting/ trimming (only S n'D)
Massaging 2x a day
New PSs (I need some ideas!!!) 

I also want to try sulfur...but I want to look into that some more...

Here's my starting pic:


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd like to join please:^)

*Current length:* 6" stretched (I'm with extensions)
*Hair type:* wouldn't label it as such but 4 something
*Growth rate:* don't know exactly but good.
*Regimen:* Shampoo (joico daily treatment) and Condition 1 per week
             Rinse every 3 day
             Moisturise 4/5 per week (every other day with aloe)
             Deep condition 2 per month

*To aid:  * Egg Shake (drink your way to waist length hair (Thanks to bronzeb))
            Callenetics for exercise and occasional run
            More Fresh foods and seafood
            Vitamins/Minerals: MSM, Chlorella, Multi-tab and DE

Will post pic when I get the chance. 

*Have a wonderful new year with much  hair retention*!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey ladies! I posted this in another challenge thread, but it is so relevant to this one too  I am so ready for this challenge! I need some supernatural growth in the new year LMAO I got my hair flatironed yesterday at the shop and was sooo disappointed bc I only have 3-3.5 inches of new growth after 6+ months of transitioning! I have to step up my hair game because at this rate, I'll be transitioning forever! My hair used to grow at a faster rate (.7-.9in/mo), so I'm really bummed  I need to figure out a way to move this journey along because I'm getting discouraged! I don't know what I am doing wrong? It grew faster in braids, but I didn't like them that much...advice on the best PS to use for faster growth/retention? I am currently alternating twistouts and flat-ironing, but I am doing away with heat in 2011 (no more than 4x all year)...I hope this helps!

Also, the stylist cut off more in the front than I wanted so my bob isn't angled anymore SMH I give up with hairdressers! They are not right...this is the 2nd time I didn't get the haircut I really wanted & I went to 2 separate stylists I already had been to SMH Now I just have a plain bob  First two pics are original cut, the 2nd two pics are yesterday's cut  I am open to any suggestions that will get me to the inch a month mark...I just want to be natural already and be done with stylists FOREVER! My sublimed sulfur and Bee Mine serum are in shipment to me, but I would love to know the most effective method of sulfur application!


----------



## B3e (Dec 31, 2010)

*Length:* 1" to APL
*Type:* 4a/b, natural, fine
*Growth Rate:* ±.8"/mo

*Regimen:*
—Daily water rinse (CoWash as needed)
—Oil scalp nightly
—PS with Braids-Wigs until May
—DC Monthly

*Supplements:*
_I haven't taken supps or used growth aids in at least 2 months. In 2011, I don't want to experiment, just be consistent with things my body needs and those extras that I know work for me._
—1 MultiV
—1 Super B-Complex
—1 5mg Biotin

*Challenges:*
—*SSKs:* I will combat these with regular moisture
—*Inconsistency:* I have eliminated the clutter in my regimen and created a manageable one
—*Retention:* I found a bonnet that stays on and requires me to just slip on. Though I tend to grow fast, I have not been doing a good job of retaining. I think my simple regimen though will help me keep my hair healthy so tat I can retain it.
—*Steady Growth:* I am an above average grower, however, I think biotin will give me a boost so that even if I don't retain all that I grow, I will still retain a great amount.


----------



## janda (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting lengths:
Crown: varies 8-9 in
Sides: 7- 71/2 in
Nape: 71/2

Hair type: Natural

Regimen: Follow the Cathy Howse regimen by shampooing/DCing twice per week. Cowashing on other days. PSing with buns. Bee Mine sulfur serum with scalp messages. Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins & Omega 3's. Nugro shampoo.


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for joining in ladies. The first 2 weeks of the year will be a bit rough for me for hair growth because of traveling. But I'm going to do the best I can and hopefully I can make for it later on.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting pics (In HYH challenge so new growth updates from now on only)




Sorry, my mirror needs some windex. 

I am texlaxed/relaxed but going natural. I am 6 months post relaxer and I have 3 inches of new growth, followed by a few inches of relaxed hair which is then followed by natural hair....then texlaxed/underprocessed ends (some ends came out bone straight) It's a mess. 

My hair grows a half an inch a month right now and the length is APL. I have no clue what my hair type is. 

*What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year?*

MSM powder, apply sulfur

*What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that?*
I have a big problem with touching my hair. I will try to keep it covered when I'm at home so it's harder for me to play with it.

*Regimen*

Cowash daily, DC with heat atleast once a week, apply sulfur atleast once a week, PS daily


----------



## CrueltyFree (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in. I've been natural for a while but out of frustration with excessive splits and holes in my hair I decided enough was enough and I started over as of yesterday. 5-6 inches gone. I cut my hair down to about an inch and a half, maybe two inches all around. I'll probably have to shape it up a little. I am participating in the sulfur 2011 challenge, but I think I got the wrong kind of sulfur. I got MSM powder by Source Naturals. I thought I was alright because in the search on iHerb I searched for sublimed sulfur and that was one of the ones I found. All of them said MSM. 

*Where can I get this sublimed sulfur that everyone else seems to be using?* I'm still gonna have to use what I have since I already mixed some of it in some oil to use. I'll use the rest in beverages. Hopefully the last of my hair won't fall out.lol Is sublimed sulfur superior to MSM powder for topical application? 

I'm trying to be healthier as well so I'm cutting out fast food, I'm drinking less soda and drinking more water, eating less candy and eating more fruit, and I may try to start exercising. I might as well utilize the gym since I'm paying for it in my tuition :/. For some reason my hair is being pretty funky with my current products since I've cut it so short. It's only been a day but I need to work out this regimen. It'll certainly be much different than I expected because I wasn't planning on cutting my hair so soon, let alone so short. Owell.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 1, 2011)

Starting pic time! Posted my last length check and current shot of my NG

Happy New Year everyone!

*Current length:* I'll have to measure later to see
*Hair type:* 3c/4a and transitioning
*Growth rate:* 1/2- 3/4 inch
*Regimen:* Cowash 2x week
Shampoo and DC 1x week
Moisturize daily
Apply sulfur 3x week
Dust ends when needed
*To aid: *Sulfur mix
*Vitamins/Minerals:* GNC Hair, Nails and Skin vitamins


----------



## Imani (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in. I used to steer away from growth challenges and only focus on retention but I'm tryin to go hard in the paint in 2011. Go hard or go home! Lol

Just going to continue to be dilligent with my multivitamin and biotin. And also eat healthier, drink more water, and exercise more. And make sure I'm getting enough protein. I'm afraid of overload on supplements so don't think I will be adding any .the multivitamin I take now is already pretty serious and I take 5mg biotin

I think I have an idea of an oil concoction I want to mix up up for my scalp. 

Out of town so will add pics later.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 1, 2011)

Starting Length: Almost APL
Hair: Relaxed (no-lye), 4b
Growth rate: 1/2-inch a month
Regimen: Wear kinky twists/rope twists until December 2011. 


I am going to incorporate Ayurvedic rinses into my hair regimen although I am in twists by using heavily diluted/strained rinses in my hair once a week. I will add 1/2 teaspoon of each powder to a gallon of water, then strain the mixture.
Clean hair with Ayurvedic rinse (aritha, shikakai, neem). Leave in for 10 minutes.
Treat hair with Ayurvedic rinse (henna, brahmi, brinaraj). Leave in for 10 minutes.
Condition hair with Ayurvedic rinse (amla, methi, hibiscus). Leave in for 10 minutes.
Run warm water through my hair until to completely rinse.
Deep condition with Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor for 30 minutes.
Airdry.
Spritz hair with aloe vera nightly.
Full baggy my hair with shower cap before bed.
*What are you going to do that you don't normally do now to maximize your growth next year?* 

No relaxer for a year
Twists for a year
Ayurvedic rinses
Diet and Dietary Supplements

take my vitamins daily
MSM w/Vitamin C
Biotin w/b-complex
chlorella w/green smoothie
Evening Primrose Oil

drink at least 64oz of water a day
eat a salad every day
cut out all meat, except fish
no more soda or sugary juices, only 100% fruit juices and tea
no fast food, fried food, pre-packaged foods (snack machine)
minimize junk food, sweets/sugary foods, and high-sodium foods
Health

read my bible every morning and night
exercise at least four times a week
sit in a sauna four times a week (15 minutes sessions)
get adequate rest
get rid of all stress
*What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that?* Consistency! I will try my best to keep up with it until it all becomes second nature.  Hopefully this will allow me to grow 1 inch a month and retain it all!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 1, 2011)

I am currently SL and natural. 4a/4b I think. Not sure about the way I measured my hair. But from the front of my hair line to the back and end of my hair I got 19 inches. If someone can help me measure better that would be great!

Ok here are two pics I took yesterday after I flat ironed.

I am going to continue to take my vitamins- Biotin and MSM
use sulphur oil on my scalp weekly
moisturize with rosewater and glycerin
try to flat iron and blow dry less
wear more protective styles.
Pray like mad I get an inch a month!!!


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 2, 2011)

I updated with more pics but I didn't get any measurements because DH has been sleeping all dang day!


----------



## curly2shoez (Jan 2, 2011)

Is to late for me to join?


----------



## MissLeo (Jan 3, 2011)

Please count me in!  I will be posting more information shortly.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 3, 2011)

I got my Bee Mine Serum and applied it to my scalp and massaged it in...then I applied BM Luscious Moisturizer and Bee Hold Curly Butter before doing my hair in bantu knots! I am so excited! Feels good to expect great things from my hair LOL I do have to admit that I don't really care for the Strawberry Kiwi scent of the BM Growth Serum  But hey, I'll make the sacrifice for increased growth  Plus, I already paid for that bad boy, and I will use every drop


----------



## Loverain (Jan 3, 2011)

I would like to join if it is not to late.

Hair type: 3c mostly 4a
Current length: Shoulder lenghth (will provide measurements later)
Other challenges: Cowash 2011, Bunning 2011
Vitamin Regimen: Biotin 10,000 mg, Msm 1,000, Gelatin 1,300 mg 3 weeks then DE 1 week this is in conjuction with my multi vitamin and vitamin c. 

Current Hair Regimen

Cowash 1-3 days a week
Bunning 5 days a week
Wear wash and go 2 days a week
Apply castor oil to length of hair atleast 2 times week
Henna treatments atleast every 2 weeks
Protein used as needed
Apply castor oil, sulfur, horsetail mix daily


----------



## Monaleezza (Jan 4, 2011)

I put my hair in a weave yesterday, I hope to keep it in to protect my ends and my hair in this cold UK weather.
Plus I'm going on holiday in a fortnight.
So I'm on route to an inch by the end of this month.
I plan to keep my hair moist under my weave with my rosewater, glycerine & natural oils mix.


----------



## Loverain (Jan 4, 2011)

Measurements in inches: 

Top- 8.75
Behind left ear- 7
Behind right ear- 7


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 6, 2011)

2nd pic in siggy is starting pic


----------



## Imani (Jan 6, 2011)

kiesha8185 said:


> Starting Length: Almost APL
> Hair: Relaxed (no-lye), 4b
> Growth rate: 1/2-inch a month
> Regimen: Wear kinky twists/rope twists until December 2011.
> ...


 
Your hair is so pretty! The pic u attached is my goal length!


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok so I def wanna join this challenge! I may be a lil too ambitious but my goal is to (once again) make BSL via 1 inch/month. I am currently 6 months post--trying this transitioning thang again. Not sure of my texture--maybe like 4a? My current length is barely shoulder length--i think. I plan to trim my hair 1x every 6 months (2x a year). My current length is 10 inches (when parted and measured from midline).  I will measure my hair once every 3 months--hoping to achieve a 3-inch gain.
*What's your regimen? I'm going to rotate my weekly styles as such:*
Week 1: Wash and Flat-Iron (Baggy and/or cross wrap @ night)
Week 2: Rollerset 
Week 3: Bun (Baggy at night)
Week 4: Bun (Baggy at night)
Week 5: Daily Cowash: (Braid outs and WNGs)
Week 6: Daily Cowash:  (Braid outs and WNGs)
**Henna/Cassia and Indigo 1x every 6 weeks**
*What Products are you using?* I'm going to rotate product lines every 3 months to see which are most effective. I just took inventory and will be trying to use my current stash of conditioners, heat protectants, etc..Some of my staples thusfar are: NTM leave in, NTM daily conditioner, CO, Hot 6 Oil, Cantu Leave In, ORS replenishing pack.
*What are you specifically doing to achieve 1 inch/month?* STOP CUTTING MY HAIR! And I don't mean trims..Whenever I get stressed out, I CHOP (with kitchen shears nonetheless lol)--gotttttta stop doin that lol! I also MUST try to stick to my reggie. I plan to check in with ya'll atleast 1x/week in order to keep myself focused and on track 
HHG ladies :-*
Please include a Starting pic:

Jan 1, 2011; flat ironed hair; Length= 10 inches when parted from midline.






Jan 1, 2011.  NG (6 months post relaxer) ; Wet, naked hair


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jan 7, 2011)

My start pic from November.I wear sew ins often ;when I take this one out I will take a pic.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I was finally able to get in touch with my MIA stylist to braid my hair so hopefully by this time next week, I'll have my cornrows done


----------



## lillylovely (Jan 10, 2011)

Just checking in to say, keeping up with my reggie and have started to work out 2 or 3 times a week. I washed my hair yesterday and put it back in braids under my wig, going for a 4 week stretch again...I need to start getting and retaining some growth now.


----------



## Imani (Jan 10, 2011)

So, just had my breakfast which included 3 eggs (1 whole, 2 whites). And took my vitamins-Nature's Plus Multi, 5mg Biotin, and 400mcg folic acid. 

I'm still trying to brainstorm on anything else I could possibly do. maybe eat more veggies? Something I need to do anyway. Maybe make a like a vegetable omelette for breakfast.

I'll be exercising in a few hours.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 10, 2011)

^^Okay all this breakfast talk has me hungry again lol


----------



## Azure18 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge. I recently BC'd in Nov, currently 17 months post relaxer with only 7 inches of growth . I guess you could say I NEED this challenge.  My goal is to be at 12 inches by June... I hop that's not too unrealistic. 

Measurement: 7 inches
Starting growth rate: .41 inch p/month
Hair Type: 4a, extremely thick & dense, but I LOVE it! 
What I’m doing differently?: Scalp massages nightly, topical sulfur mix every other day, MSM and Biotin everyday. 

I’ll be back with pics!


----------



## lisajames96 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just made a sulfur based salve for my scalp today out of spices and oils to add to my Bootcamp 2011 regimen. I am so tempted to join this challenge. But I need to try this stuff out first. 
If I notice an inch(or very close to it) by Feb 10th, I'll come back and join. 
Good Luck and HHG ladies!
*oh, and increasing my water intake...*


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 10, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies! I posted this in another challenge thread, but it is so relevant to this one too  I am so ready for this challenge! I need some supernatural growth in the new year LMAO I got my hair flatironed yesterday at the shop and was sooo disappointed bc I only have 3-3.5 inches of new growth after 6+ months of transitioning! I have to step up my hair game because at this rate, I'll be transitioning forever! My hair used to grow at a faster rate (.7-.9in/mo), so I'm really bummed  I need to figure out a way to move this journey along because I'm getting discouraged! I don't know what I am doing wrong? It grew faster in braids, but I didn't like them that much...advice on the best PS to use for faster growth/retention? I am currently alternating twistouts and flat-ironing, but I am doing away with heat in 2011 (no more than 4x all year)...I hope this helps!
> 
> Also, the stylist cut off more in the front than I wanted so my bob isn't angled anymore SMH I give up with hairdressers! They are not right...this is the 2nd time I didn't get the haircut I really wanted & I went to 2 separate stylists I already had been to SMH Now I just have a plain bob  First two pics are original cut, the 2nd two pics are yesterday's cut  I am open to any suggestions that will get me to the inch a month mark...I just want to be natural already and be done with stylists FOREVER! My sublimed sulfur and Bee Mine serum are in shipment to me, but I would love to know the most effective method of sulfur application!



This is off topic- so sorry. I love your hair! 6 months post? Can u pm me how you've managed that?

Good luck, ladies!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 12, 2011)

Tweaking my regimen:

1. Cowash once a week/ as needed; shampoo (to clarify) as needed/ once a month

2. I have been wearing kinky twists most of '10 (only straightened twice--Thanksgiving and Christmas). Now that I've grown out my (5-6 inches of) heat damage, I plan to wearing regular twists, twist outs, etc. to get to BSL. I will twists on dry hair, leave them in for a week or two (max), then wear twist outs and repeat.

*I may also do braids and braid outs, but I don't love how braids look on me... an suggestions for PSs would be appreciated!!!*

I have attached pics of twists I put in a few nights ago:


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 12, 2011)

I am trying to keep up with my plan, but today I got my hair dyed black, cause those grays were commin in, and I flat ironed and trimmed it. Here is a pic. No more trims for at least 6 months for me.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm pretty much on the same regi but trying to see what adjustments I need to make. So far everything is pretty much going fine. HHG ladies


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been exercising 3 to 4 times a week and the beehive braids i put in 2 weeks ago are getting really loose I hope it means what I think it means.I've also starting taking spirulina and aloe vera with my multi and biotin so hopefully i get the added boost.


----------



## fobaker (Jan 16, 2011)

Please count me in.  I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## diadall (Jan 16, 2011)

I realize that I have not been getting an inch a month.  A girl can dream right?  Well, with all the growth aides, no heat and bunning as my protective style that I have been doing, I have only gotten about a half an inch in the last two months.  I guess I am a slow grower.  I am doing my best to retain my length but I can't think of any way to speed up my growth beyond what I am doing.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting ladies. I just got back to the US, so I'm a bit out of it. I will be getting back on track starting this weekend before school next week.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, so I just ordered my silk amino acids, scalp growth stimulate oils, ceramide, and steamer. (I've been doing my research). I'm soo serious about this HHJ. 

I just took out my twist extensions, will do a protein treatment before my next installment this weekend (I already bought the hair). I'm doing them myself now because I don't like how stylists treat my hair and it's cheaper. [protective style check]

I trimmed my hair in Dec, and didn't measure. So I'm not sure if I got an inch, but I wasn't really trying to.

I will take a picture this weekend of my current length, get back into the gym and healthy eating, drink my water, take my vitamins, sleep, etc etc. And implement the new product methods I'm about to put in my siggy. 

How are you ladies doing? I'm a bit late because of travels/school/holidays, but hopefully I will have everything by February and I can fully test my methods on March 1. 

*considering some black castor oil, but we'll see.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 19, 2011)

*Checking in:* I can't measure how much growth I got thus far since I am in a sew-in but when I take it down at the end of February sometime, I will make sure I document everything


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 20, 2011)

I will be doing a length check the weekend of February 4, that will be a month since putting in my braids (under my wig).  I plan to redo them every four weeks myself.  I'm doing scalp massages at least 3 to 4 times a week and will steam every two weeks.  Reading thread daily for ideas and updates.


----------



## swgpec (Jan 20, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> *Checking in:* I can't measure how much growth I got thus far since I am in a sew-in but when I take it down at the end of February sometime, I will make sure I document everything



Ijanei this may sound like a silly question but how do you measure your new growth?  Last night my DH looked at me like I was headed to the loony bin because I had a tape measure trying to measure from the root to the demarcation line.  I have seen the shirts with measurements on them but I'm wondering how to measure accurately with new growth shrinkage.  

Thanks!


----------



## Phaer (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in to say, I applied my MGT, AV and JBCO mixture last night.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jan 20, 2011)

*Check In:*
I have been applying my MT nightly, but I had to stop using MSM. My face (which I have just got on track) is breaking out like crazy, and I CANNOT have that.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 20, 2011)

Getting my 1 L of water in today. About to go to the gym.

My growth oils and SAA should be in tomorrow.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 21, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> *Check In:*
> I have been applying my MT nightly, but I had to stop using MSM. My face (which I have just got on track) is breaking out like crazy, and I CANNOT have that.



Are you sure it's the MSM is breaking you out? I only ask because I had a major issue with biotin and MSM was my saving grace, but I know each face is different.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a question for you lovely ladies: Is B-complex a must-have?

I'm taking Centrum Womens Ultra, Nioxin Recharge, biotin, MSM, vitamin C, kelp, iron (anemic). I'm going to get more garlic, so I'm thinking of adding in B-complex (and 3, 6, 9? Omega oils). Would it help or do most Multi/hair vits cover that?

Centrum Ultra: 2mg of B6, 6mcg of B12, and 40mcg of Biotin.

Nioxin: 2mg of B6, 6mg of B12, and 300mcg of Biotin.

I also take 600mcg of Biotin a day. Thinking of kicking it up to 1200mcg.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jan 21, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Are you sure it's the MSM is breaking you out? I only ask because I had a major issue with biotin and MSM was my saving grace, but I know each face is different.



I'm positive, it is the only thing I have added to my diet.  I haven't used any new products or eaten any new foods.  Plus I drink a lot of water.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 21, 2011)

Just came from the gym. Took all my vitamins. Ate some fruits. Drank an ok amount of water.

My ceramide, hair growth oils, and SAA came in. Right, now I'm doing my fake steam deep conditioning treatment until my steamer gets here on Wednesday. Tomorrow, I'm putting my next braid installment in. 


About to eat some eggs, spinach, and carrots for dinner. And get good night of sleep and dream hair growing dreams. 

How's everyone else?

@Eth,

If your multi vit has the same amount as the vitamin B complex pill, I would assume it would be okay to just use the multi vit.


----------



## lillylovely (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, just dropping in to say that I have been keeping up with my external regimen fine but I have stopped taking all my vits. I havent taken any for 2 or 3 weeks now.  I will begin again on 1st February.  OMG Etheral Enigma you are doing great with the vits. Do you take them all every day

 Also havent been gym this week. Yoga starts in 45 mins, feeling a little bit under the weather and not sure  I will go   Lushcoils you are doing great - keep it up girl.

On a positive note... my hair has been in braids for 2 weeks now, I use my sulphur mix every other day and I egg wash once a week. I will keep braids in for another 2 weeks before I take them down, wash and DC with steam.

Thinking of going out and buying horsetail after reading a thread about MoeGrows recipe. LuschCoils what oils did you order and how are you going to use them?


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jan 22, 2011)

*subscribing*


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 24, 2011)

*I might have gotten my inch? Sigh...*

Okay so this is SO HARD to measure for me, I just can't be sure it's accurate. Last month, I stopped pulling my hair out to measure strands (yes I did this), and pulled a curl from the back down by my collarbone, and marked its spot with a lip liner pencil. Then, I marked a spot by my armpit and measure with my tape measure between the two marks. Last month, they were three inches apart and today when I measured they were two inches. But, my hair doesn't seem much longer to me so I'm like erplexed. I wear my hair curly everyday though so I know it's harder to see length.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 24, 2011)

**checking in**

I had to stop wearing wigs because my hair started to reced.  Luckily it's growing back but still that freakin lace front...UGH!!!!

So I'm co-washing and twisting my hair at night.  Now I'm doing twist outs as a protective style.  Still taking biotin and emergen-c for immune system.  

Up the exercising and drinking water.  

i'm not sure if my hair is an inch longer yet but we'll see once I get my hair straighten again.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 24, 2011)

Good for you Elle!

Thanks for your input, LushCoils. I decided not to get the extra B vitamins.

Lily, I've become consistent with the vitamins, but it's only been 2 weeks. I used to be really consistent (because my mom always made a big deal about taking vitamins), but got off track about 6 months ago.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been alittle slack on my exercise for the past week I had alot going on I was sick plus I went through a break up; but I refuse to let those things hinder my hair growth. Im going to get focused again and make sure I go really hard in February I really want to be APL by the time I head back to the states in June and Im so close I can taste it.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 24, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> I'm positive, it is the only thing I have added to my diet.  I haven't used any new products or eaten any new foods.  Plus I drink a lot of water.



Bummer... It's great that you knew what was causing the problem!


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 24, 2011)

Went to the gym on Sunday. 
Will go 2 more times this week. I'm waiting for my steamer.
Started applying my growth oils and massaging last night. It smell like Vicks rub though, but luckily it isn't that strong. I will be applying daily. 

@lily,
I'm using this:
Essential Oil Blend for Hair Growth<ul type="square">
1. Thyme essential oil - 2 drops
2. Atlas cedarwood essential oil - 2 drops
3. Lavender essential oil -3 drops
4. Rosemary essential oil -3 drops
5. Jojoba oil - ï¿½ teaspoon
6. Grapeseed oil - 4 teaspoons[/list]Add the first four ingredients into a small glass jar. Mix well. Now add the remaining two ingredients. Mix thoroughly.


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh crap I'm in...will post info when I get on my come =)


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 26, 2011)

My steamer is coming today! (Hopefully, if the delivery guy beats the snow storm.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay, on the first page, I just added a long list of links to help with growing our hair!

It just started snowing and my steamer isn't here yet, so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 26, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> *Check In:*
> I have been applying my MT nightly, but I had to stop using MSM. My face (which I have just got on track) is breaking out like crazy, and I CANNOT have that.



Try mixing a little MSM with your facial cleanser or water to make a paste.  It will clear up your breakouts.  Apparently, MSM gets rid of impurities (when taken internally) through the skin.  However, when applying it externally, it fights those same impurities.  Go figure.erplexed


----------



## dancinstallion (Jan 26, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> **checking in**
> 
> *I had to stop wearing wigs because my hair started to reced*. Luckily it's growing back but still that freakin lace front...UGH!!!!
> 
> ...


 

 I thought it was just me but it seemed like my hairline was receding too. Yes it must have been from my wigs. Wigs are so convenient and easy for me to apply my growth aides so I don't want to give them up but I may have too.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe try half wigs? Or make your own wigs so they don't come with those attachments that mess up the hair line.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jan 26, 2011)

newgrowth15 said:


> Try mixing a little MSM with your facial cleanser or water to make a paste.  It will clear up your breakouts.  Apparently, MSM gets rid of impurities (when taken internally) through the skin.  However, when applying it externally, it fights those same impurities.  Go figure.erplexed



Since I've stopped using it my face is clearing up again.  I wasn't really using it for my skin, more so for my hair growth.  I guess I'll just stick to MT.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 27, 2011)

Is anyone using Mega Tek to gain an inch per month?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jan 27, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Is anyone using Mega Tek to gain an inch per month?


 

I am, I won't know if I got an inch until next month, but I've seen pics of those who have gotten an inch.  Hopefully it works out.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I got an inch this month. I mean... I did. I know it. What the bleeeeep!?

If you could see me, you'd see that I'm doing my happy dance.  Hopefully, this will continue.

NJoy's tip about visualizing the hair growing out of my scalp helped me step up my visualization game all around. I expected it. It happened.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!

Now, I'm officially moved to purchase a new camera. The iPhone makes my scalp look greasy....


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not sure which challenge I still need to post starting pics in so I am posting pics in all of the ones that I am in. I am sorry if I added pictures already, but you can take these as my 3 months post bc update , I can tell that I have some growth because my undetangled (tangled?) afro his bigger than before. The first two pictures are from 10/06/10 when I BC and the other two are from yesterday.


----------



## Loverain (Jan 28, 2011)

Mini Update: I slacked on my vitamins for about two weeks ( I know bad) but im going strong now with my Biotin I take about 15,000 mg now and about 2,000 mg of MSM. I was taking gelatin but I hate the texture I'll try to do better.

I decided to do an update on my measurements every two months so Ill do that march 4. But I have to say i am definately seeing progress, ill make one month in this challenge on feb. 4. 

Im getting really good at not touching my hair, I think bunning is going to get me to my goal.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 28, 2011)

Loverain said:


> im going strong now with my Biotin I take about 15,000 mg now and about 2,000 mg of MSM.



Wholly Mac-n-Cheese that's a lot of biotin/MSM. How long have you been taking it at that dosage? Any skin issues?


----------



## Loverain (Jan 28, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Wholly Mac-n-Cheese that's a lot of biotin/MSM. How long have you been taking it at that dosage? Any skin issues?


 

I was worried about skin issues at first. Ive heard alot of ladies stop biotin all together because of breakouts. I havent had any issues with biotin and breakouts, my water intake is pretty good. Plus the way I look at it biotin is water soluble my body takes what it needs and flushes out the rest.  Ive been taking biotin on and off for the past 6 months, im trying really hard to be consistent.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 29, 2011)

Loverain said:


> I was worried about skin issues at first. Ive heard alot of ladies stop biotin all together because of breakouts. I havent had any issues with biotin and breakouts, my water intake is pretty good. Plus the way I look at it biotin is water soluble my body takes what it needs and flushes out the rest.  Ive been taking biotin on and off for the past 6 months, im trying really hard to be consistent.



Wow, good for you! I had skin issues with it about a year ago (large/wide, painful pimples that left scars... :-O), but it's been fine since I started w/ MSM. Maybe I'll up both!

I'm going to start bugging you now with vitamin reminders! ;o)


----------



## lillylovely (Jan 29, 2011)

[





> QUOTE=EtherealEnigma;12723067]I think I got an inch this month. I mean... I did. I know it. What the bleeeeep!?



Congratualations EtheralEnigma on getting your inch. Keep it up girl and don't slack off the vitamins cos I am looking to you for inspiration

I got .75 inch so far this month. If  I _s-t-r-e-t-c-h  _my braid then it comes to an inch but that doesn't really count.  But a great iimprovement from .25inch  a month and breaking at the same rate too.

Long hair, here I come


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 30, 2011)

I've fallen off but I'm back on track. My hair has grown 1/2 inch. I will be stepping my game up for February.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats ladies. 

I can't really track my growth this month, since I was out of the country for 2 weeks and couldn't really focus on growing my hair. 

I'm going in coming February. Let's do it.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 30, 2011)

I have not updated since the beginning of the month...I actually haven't even been on the LHCF since the beginning of the month!!! I have hit some hard times, and LHCF and my hair were the farthest things from my mind. Unfortunately, my stressing out has also caused my hair to shed more than usual. 

Once I get the chance (and funds), I'm going to get sulfur and MegaTek. MT has done wonders for me before, but I'm going to kick it up a notch with the sulfur. I also plan to add garlic suppliments so that I can ward off the shedding!

For now, I have my hair in twists right now and I'm going to leave these in for 2 weeks (hopefully) and then I'll wear the twist out for a week!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Unfortunately ladies, I'm gonna have to drop out of the challenge. I have so much going on right now and hair is in the back of my mind. Good luck ladies and HHG!


----------



## Azure18 (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, I think I got about .75 an inch this month.  I'll be back later today with pictures!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I'm too late to join the challenge but I'm subscribing and will definitely be lurking.  You guys are so inspiring!  I'm back on my vitamins and upping my water and the eggs, spinach, and carrots someone mentioned having for dinner sounds like it'd be right up my alley!  I have some packs of tuna in my desk and a bag of baby carrots in the fridge here at work....I am so on that!

I'll dust off my old bottle of MT when I get home this evening and the Sulfur challenge already got me putting my old bottle of sulfur (back) to work.  If I did manage to grow an inch per month...wow...sounds like a lot, but I know it's do-able and believing I can do it is the biggest step.

I'm not scheduled to relax until February 11th.  That'll be 8 weeks post for me and I've gotten pretty good growth so far without really doing much so, hopefully, with concentrated effort, I'll grow and retain a lot more.  I plan to take fresh "starting point" pics after my relaxer just so I can keep up with my progress.  A lot of times I wouldn't feel like my hair was growing before until I'd look at the pics side-by-side.  

I'm neck length now and an inch a month would put me at APL by Family Reunion (end of July), and grazing BSL.  I'm 12.5 inches from nape to BSL (I actually just pulled out this extra long ruler at my desk and checked  ).  So, even if I just fall somewhere in between by the end of the year, I will be OVERJOYED!

Anyway, I'm rambling.  HHG!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't tell if I have an inch or not for this month since I re-tightened my sew-in...but I know it's growing, I just know it


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 31, 2011)

I caved and ordered some sulfur. Soo serious. 

Nikki, good luck with everything. Come back if you real ready to!


----------



## luvulongtime (Jan 31, 2011)

lushcoils, which sulfur did you order?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jan 31, 2011)

November 2010










January 2011










Front: 7"
Back: 7.5"
Left Side: 7.5"
Right Side: 7.5"
Right Bottom: 7"
Left Bottom: 7"

I'm not sure the exact measurements in November, but I will definitely know if MT (started in the middle of January) is helping me to get an inch a month at the end of February.


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 31, 2011)

luvulongtime said:


> lushcoils, which sulfur did you order?



I'm doing the Bee Mine Sulfur mango. I feel it's easier than mixing. And I already like using the Bee Mine Hair milk.

Nice growth *Eden! *Looking forward to your February pics too.

That's around the length I want by June..around the 7in/8in mark.


----------



## Azure18 (Jan 31, 2011)

Azure18 said:


> Okay, I think I got about .75 an inch this month.  I'll be back later today with pictures!



Okay, Here are my updated pics averaging about .75" a month, which is way more than I was averaging over the past year (a sad .40). I definitely need a trim, but I'll be doing that once I get to a full 8". I hope to be at 9 by March! This is all growth since I stopped relaxing Aug 09 and BC'd Nov 10.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 1, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Is anyone using Mega Tek to gain an inch per month?



Yeah I'm thinking about dropping out of the sulfur challenge to pick up MT I always got wonderful growth with it.


----------



## Imani (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been kinda BSing around with taking my vitamins (multi, biotin, folic acid). About to get back serious this month. And get better w/my diet. I just REALLY dislike vegetables so its hard for me to force myself to eat them.  I have been working out consistently though. And still using Bee Mine sulfur.

I'm getting a flat iron/trim this month after about a 5 month stretch w/no heat. The main part of my hair I'm tracking measurements on is a little over 6 inches long right now. To make my goal of APL by year end, I only need 4 more inches, which should be highly attainable. But its always good to have some extra growth to account for any trims/breakage/setbacks.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 1, 2011)

hello, im new to the community, just wondering if its too late to join in?


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 1, 2011)

Nope, you can join anytime before December 2011 lol. Welcome. What your stats? How do yo plan on getting an inch? (You can look through the thread if you need tips).


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 2, 2011)

Im super new to the whole hair thing, for years I did nothing but sew-in and micros, then cute my hair low for easy maintenance and start again, but not im transitioning from relaxed to natural and want long hair lol!

*4b/Thick/ Transitioning/ Ear Length/ Growth Rate Unknown

*Big Cut: Jan 2011

*Biggest Challenge: Sticking to a Regime bcuz Im super lazy

*Styles: Wigs, Sew-ins, Micro-braids

*Minimum Heat, Air dry and flat-iron once a month to measure growth (maybe)

*At least 32oz of water (I rarely drink water so this is a starting point)

So for the past 2 months I have been lurking, ordering and making my very first regime:

My Regime
Monday- Shampoo once a week followed by Protein Treatment then Deep Condition overnight
Tuesday- Growth Aid on scalp, moisturize then seal
Wednesday- Co-wash and moisturize then seal
Thursday- Growth Aid on scalp, moisturize then seal 
Friday- Co-wash and moisturize then seal
Saturday- Growth Aid on scalp, moisturize then seal
Sunday- Henna treatment w/ Co-Wash and DC, moisturize then seal every other Sun

Items:
Shampoo- once a week- Aubrey Organics J.A.Y. Desert Herb Revitalizing Shampoo
Clarify Shampoo- once a month- leftover Mazini neutralizing and chelating shampoo
Deep Condition- once a week- Aubrey Organics Jojoba And Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing Conditioner with 1 tsp Godrej Nupur Henna and Organic Creations Base Conitioner, gylcerin
Co-wash- every other day or every two day- Cheapie Conditioner, Suave or V05 with 1tsp Godrej Nupur Henna, glycerin
Heavy Protein Treatment- once a month- Aphogee 2 part treatment with 1 tsp Godrej Nupur
Light Protein Treatment- twice a month- Aphogee 2 min treatment with 1tbps Godrej Nupur Henna Mehandi 9 Herbs Blend
Henna Paste Hair Treatment- once a month- Godrej Nupur Henna Mehandi 9 Herbs Blend with Organic Creation Base Conditioner, Yogurt and/or Coconut Milkand Tea Tree, Lavender and Peppermint Oil, glycerin
Moisturizing Conditioner (hair)- Daily- Giovanni Leave in Conditioner with JBCO, Base Conditoner from *Organic Creation, garlic powder and avocado butter, mango butter, H2O, EVOO, EVCO, glycerin, Dabur Vatika Hair Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Lavender Oil, Peppermint Oil
Growth Aid (scalp)- Every other Day- Megatrek, MN, sulfur powder, JBCO, Dabur Vatika Hair Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Lavender Oil, Peppermint Oil

Vitamins- biotin (10,000mcg), msm, niacin, garlic, horsetail

Will Post A Picture This Weekend After I Take My Braids Down I Wear For My Wigs!

Please let me know if im on the right track, im new to the whole hair thing!

Organic Creation Base Conditioner ingredients: organic aloe vera juice,  organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter, unrefined  wheat germ oil, emulsifying wax, lecithin, honey extract, collagen,  panthenol DL, silk fibers, wheat protein, vitamin E, rosemary extract,  grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative),  and ascorbic acid (vitamin C)

*Organic Creation website
Organic Creations Wholesale Soap Making Supplies

Ayurveda powder: Godrej Nupur Henna Mehandi 9 Herbs Blend

100% pure Rajasthani Henna, 9 Herbs are blended in:
Shikakai - Leaves hair clean & shining
Aloe Vera - Moisturizes hair & makes it silky
Methi (Fenugreek) - Conditions, nourishes and revitalizes hair
Bhringraj - Makes hair luxuriant
Amla - Darkens hair color, adds shine & luster
Neem - Fights scalp infection and prevents dandruff
Hibiscus - Rejuvenates hair, making it silky and shiny
Jatamansi - Prevents graying of hair
Brahmi - Promotes hair growth

AyurNatural Beauty website
Ayurvedic and Herbal Hair Care - AyurNatural Beauty


----------



## curly2shoez (Feb 2, 2011)

don't think i made an inch but im super excited about any growth...

ME IN BLACK TAKEN DEC 28, 10
ME IN BLUE TAKEN FEB 2, 2011 (after one month in braids)

msm-biotin-garlic-omega 3 gummies-multivitamin gummy bears-diatomaceous earth...
sta soft fro-mtg-baby don't be bald-castor oil-peppermint oils (with other essential oils)-water-shea butter- & suave conditioner mixture.


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 2, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice ladies. 

@curly, was your growth faster than your normal rate?

@Kandy. Look at those roots!!


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely results ladies it seems like u did get that inch. I will update when I take sew-in down at the end if this month


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay now lol as of 1/28/11 I am BSL which means I got 1 inch of growth in dec 8/10-Jan/28/11 Hope to gain an inch by end of this month...In dec is wasn't using any GA's I'm using MT and JBCO now =)


----------



## grow (Feb 3, 2011)

this is an amazing thread! 

thanks Lushcoils for starting it!

i'm not in the picture taking season because i am ALWAYS baggy bunned when i go out and when i'm not out, my hair is in a whole head baggy. never out or straight enough to take pic, but when i texlax in march, maybe i'll join with some pictures.

Imani: i don't like eating veggies either, so guess what i'm about to do?

i'm off to go juice some fresh spinache, carrots, and cucumbers! i make about 32oz. of that fresh juice at least 3-4 times a week.
even without seeing my hair stretched or flat&dry, i can see in the shower that it is making a big difference!

HHG ladies and a BIG CONGRATULATONS TO THE MANY SUCCESSES!!!!


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats ladies!!! We are doing it.

I can't wait to check my results at the end of the month. Let's keep pushing!!!


----------



## Guyaneek (Feb 3, 2011)

So I joined but seemed to have never posted my reggie or pix. So here goes. 
I'm natural and about mid-neck length. I'm co washing every other night and dc with protein and steam weekly. Moisturizing daily and applying mtg. I wear twist outs and consider it protective due to my length. The first pix is from Dec shortly after bc'ing. The other is just a couple of days ago. I got about over an inch but I'm expecting closer to our target going forward. During the time in between this pix I was wearing braids and didn't wash as often as I am now. 

Dec





Jan 28


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 3, 2011)

So much success in here ladies!!! 

@Guya, did you do anything different this time around to get an inch?


----------



## Guyaneek (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I'm cowashing more and using mtg nightly. But it wasn't really an inch in a month. More like over an inch in two months. I'll take it!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys checking in MT three nights a week on my scalp...Uhhhhhh safflower oil has got my ends poppin! Will do a light protein treatment with MT on my ends tomorrow/later today after I shampoo. Going to rinse with either avc of cleavers herb tea(heard this lays now the cuticle)...Will moisturize with sta sof fro and cantu leave in...Seal with safflower oil...Oh will have an official update on the 28th of this month hope I get and inch!!!!!!!!!

I want to start back with my MSM powder daily just for the fluff of it, we shall see tho.


----------



## grow (Feb 5, 2011)

Guyaneek said:


> Well I'm cowashing more and using mtg nightly. But it wasn't really an inch in a month. More like over an inch in two months. I'll take it!


 
heck, i'll take it too! the point is that it is GROWING!!!!
you're getting positive results from your efforts so keep it up!!!



QueenFee said:


> Hey guys checking in MT three nights a week on my scalp...Uhhhhhh safflower oil has got my ends poppin! Will do a light protein treatment with MT on my ends tomorrow/later today after I shampoo. Going to rinse with either avc of cleavers herb tea(heard this lays now the cuticle)...Will moisturize with sta sof fro and cantu leave in...Seal with safflower oil...Oh will have an official update on the 28th of this month hope I get and inch!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want to start back with my MSM powder daily just for the fluff of it, we shall see tho.


 
QueenFee, i just love love love your avi!!! your hair is gawgeous!!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 5, 2011)

You guys are such an inspiration. I am so in this challenge. I am APL and NEED to be BSL by June. I have about 4 inches to go. I relaxed today eventhough I wanted to stretch it through April.

Anyhoo I plan to GO HARD on the vitamins and sulfur. I am in the wig challenge too but I think I will take a break and bun for awhile.

I am EXCITED


----------



## Imani (Feb 5, 2011)

grow said:


> this is an amazing thread!
> 
> thanks Lushcoils for starting it!
> 
> ...



grow I've been thinking about the juice thing too! I have a magic bullet and I make smoothies w/fruit all the time. Been trying to figure out a way to start incorporating some vegetables without it tasting super gross, lol. I was thinking of sneaking them in there w/fruit kinda like that V8 splash fusion stuff.

eta: wait I just did some internet searching on juicing and it says not to mix fruit and veggies.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 6, 2011)

grow said:


> heck, i'll take it too! the point is that it is GROWING!!!!
> you're getting positive results from your efforts so keep it up!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THANX grow !


----------



## grow (Feb 6, 2011)

Imani said:


> @grow I've been thinking about the juice thing too! I have a magic bullet and I make smoothies w/fruit all the time. Been trying to figure out a way to start incorporating some vegetables without it tasting super gross, lol. I was thinking of sneaking them in there w/fruit kinda like that V8 splash fusion stuff.
> 
> eta: wait I just did some internet searching on juicing and it says not to mix fruit and veggies.


 
Imani, great idea! be careful though because i've read that mixing fruits and veggies when making fresh juices can cause stomache aches and bloating. check it out first. however, i notice that whenever i make sure my juices are heavy on the cucumbers (high in silica, something our hair needs alot of anyways), i can put anything in there and it is always drinkable.
delicious, i wouldn't go that far (though the pure fruit juiced IS delicious!), but it is definitely drinkable!

ladies, i am in the process of trying to get a pic done from my phone to post....just got out of the shower with the shrinkage, but it looks like there is 1 and 1/2 inches of ng and i can hardly believe it! (though i knew those freshly juiced drinks really work!)

let's hope i can get in there and get those pics done well enough for y'all to be able to see it too, cuz the proof is in the pudding, lol!

hhj ladies!


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 6, 2011)

grow

That's wonderful. I will be adding juicing to my regimen next month when I get money to buy a mixer. Juicing = Longer/healthier hair, clearer/glowing skin, tighter bod, and better health all in one. 

Could you email the pic to yourself from your phone?


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 6, 2011)

I just ordered my sulfur and MT!!!! I plan on alternating between the 2 nightly. Weekly co-washes and twists are the plan until I come up with something new...


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 6, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> November 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a great way of keeping track of the length instead of having to straighten...which is what I usually do...


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 6, 2011)

My sulfur has been shipped.


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2011)

sweetpeadee said:


> That's a great way of keeping track of the length instead of having to straighten...which is what I usually do...


 
you're right, that is a great idea! i'm trying to do that but it may take some practice holding the hair, the tape measure AND the phone all at once....



lushcoils said:


> My sulfur has been shipped.


 
i am sooooo happy for you! girl, you are gonna LOVE it!

ok, as promised, here goes with some pics of growth attained, ladies:

these pics are straight out of the shower.
my hair is bonelaxed on the tips, but i've been texlaxing since 2010.
i don't know what hair type i am, but i have fine hair, yet a nearly coarse crown.
my last texlax was december 25th., 2010.
since then, i've been trying a new thing of onion and garlic juice on my scalp, massaging it in with cayenne pepper oil for 15 minutes at least 3-4 times a week.
this month, i plan to go harder by adding MTG and MT.

here, i'm trying to keep the light angle on the ng i noticed, i appologize if it's too bright, but otherwise, it doesn't show at all. 




here, i put arrows to indicate the area i measured:




and this is actually measuring, while pulling the ng and holding a camera, lol!
you will have to trust me on what the tape says because the lighting doesn't clearly show the numbers, but you can also see the difference where my permed hair lays straight because it's wet, whereas my ng, even when wet, does not stay straight but puffs up.
because i do black hair rinses, you can even see where my roots are a lighter brown color, compared to the jet black shaft of my permed hair.





all in all, it's been 6 weeks since my last perm, so i'm surprised with those results, having only applied garlic and onion juice.
i'm also curious to see how the MTG and MT will interact.

i'll see if i can backtrack to the web sites where i found out that onion and garlic juice help to grow hair (not to mention the fact that i shed no more), and come back to post those links.

can i now officially join this challenge?

HHJ ladies!


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 7, 2011)

I been so busy at work I kinda forgot about getting on the forum, I guess I;m just gonna have to download the app for my Iphone4 so i can be on at all times!

Anywho I finally took a pic of my naturally growing hair, so here goes.

I think my hair is about 1.5in-2in long, in march i will buy a ruler!

Also I added Sublimed Sulfer pwd I found while grocery shopping! to my MT mix!


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 7, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Azure18 (Feb 7, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> My third bottle of Hairfinity came in today! I'm hoping for 3/4 inch by March 8.


 
How has Hairfinity been working for you?? I was thinking about ordering some, instead of my usual MSM & Biotin combo.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 8, 2011)

sweetpeadee said:


> I just ordered my sulfur and MT!!!! I plan on alternating between the 2 nightly. Weekly co-washes and twists are the plan until I come up with something new...


the sulfur and MT rotation has done wonders for my edges! I am sure it will work well for you =)


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 8, 2011)

grow said:


> you're right, that is a great idea! i'm trying to do that but it may take some practice holding the hair, the tape measure AND the phone all at once....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW wonderful growth! How long have u been onion juicing? Sounds interesting! I put garlic in my pre poo/hot oil treatment to keep the shedding at bay,how long have you been juicing? Please do get the MTG and MT! Its the bomb! That rotation is what woke my edges up and got them growing. I love them both!


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> WOW wonderful growth! How long have u been onion juicing? Sounds interesting! I put garlic in my pre poo/hot oil treatment to keep the shedding at bay,how long have you been juicing? Please do get the MTG and MT! Its the bomb! That rotation is what woke my edges up and got them growing. I love them both!


 
thank you, QueenFee! 
i wish i could take pictures to show the new length from the ends like many ladies have done, but i would have had to have taken pics right after my perm and i only just now saw this thread.

my first onion/garlic juice application was jan. 3rd, 2011 and since then, i did it every week about 3-6 times a week.

as far as the juicing fresh veggies and fruits, i started last year, got a huge growth spurt, then got lazy yet busy with other things. since i've been doing it again this year, i'm feeling the spurt coming on (hopefully!) but'll know more when i perm in march.

i appreciate your vote of confidence for the MT and MTG!
it really helped your edges alot?! that's amazing!
i'm so glad you found something that works because it's so difficult for our hair to find what makes it happy!

how do you rotate the MT and the MTG?
(one product for a full week, then change or rotating on a daily basis?)
do you put other things in your MT or do you use it in pure form?

hhj ladies!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 8, 2011)

grow said:


> thank you, @QueenFee!
> i wish i could take pictures to show the new length from the ends like many ladies have done, but i would have had to have taken pics right after my perm and i only just now saw this thread.
> 
> my first onion/garlic juice application was jan. 3rd, 2011 and since then, i did it every week about 3-6 times a week.
> ...



@grow*I tried the onion and garlic juice this morning, I just massaged it in with my warm scalp treatment that I do every once in a while, I usually use peppermint oil and tea tree in some emu oil warmed up on my scalp but I used the onion juice and the garlic and it stopped the shedding in it's tracks THANK GOD! Lol...Now with the MT for me it is very very important to mix it with a good oil because if I don't I will shed like crazy (Like now) You can do it with Jamaican Black Castor oil which is what I use, or just reg castor oil which is what I will be using when I'm done with this mix, jojoba oil,coconut oil the sky is the limit but make sure you get a good mix...I do 3oz of MT to 3oz of oil sometimes four and I get an inch a month with that mix...I spike my MTG with peppermint oil and Tea tree oil, sometimes even MT depending on how I'm feeling. I use MTG for 4 to six weeks depending on how much growth I'm getting from it and once that starts to slow down I start with my MT until that starts to slow down which is like three months in. Then I switch again. That's how I do it and it works well for me.
If your hair is anything like mines is then make sure you use MT in the summer because with that summer growth and MT you are bound to gain some serious inches with out the understank of MTG LMAO! Like now when I use it I will massage a SMALL amount in every night so the smell can be gone in the day. To me it's nothing to cowash four times a week while using MTG because you get a lot of bang for your buck with it. I like to leave the MT on my scalp for as long as I can LMAO...But I'm going to start cowashing before every app of MT to keep my scalp cleaner. HTH!
* 
I want to start juicing now! Lol what kind of juicer do you have?


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> @grow*I tried the onion and garlic juice this morning, I just massaged it in with my warm scalp treatment that I do every once in a while, I usually use peppermint oil and tea tree in some emu oil warmed up on my scalp but I used the onion juice and the garlic and it stopped the shedding in it's tracks THANK GOD! Lol...Now with the MT for me it is very very important to mix it with a good oil because if I don't I will shed like crazy (Like now) You can do it with Jamaican Black Castor oil which is what I use, or just reg castor oil which is what I will be using when I'm done with this mix, jojoba oil,coconut oil the sky is the limit but make sure you get a good mix...I do 3oz of MT to 3oz of oil sometimes four and I get an inch a month with that mix...I spike my MTG with peppermint oil and Tea tree oil, sometimes even MT depending on how I'm feeling. I use MTG for 4 to six weeks depending on how much growth I'm getting from it and once that starts to slow down I start with my MT until that starts to slow down which is like three months in. Then I switch again. That's how I do it and it works well for me.*
> *If your hair is anything like mines is then make sure you use MT in the summer because with that summer growth and MT you are bound to gain some serious inches with out the understank of MTG LMAO! Like now when I use it I will massage a SMALL amount in every night so the smell can be gone in the day. To me it's nothing to cowash four times a week while using MTG because you get a lot of bang for your buck with it. I like to leave the MT on my scalp for as long as I can LMAO...But I'm going to start cowashing before every app of MT to keep my scalp cleaner. HTH!*
> 
> I want to start juicing now! Lol what kind of juicer do you have?


 
QueenFee, thank you for all the pointers, girlie!

what a brilliant idea to just use the MTG until it slows down, then jump start some more growth with the MT!!!

i also really like your suggestion of getting the MTG out of the way before the summer months roll in, because the idea of smelling like burnt bacon in the summer is not cute, lol!

i'm glad to know you are a fellow cw'ing lover!
i discovered that last year and fell in love with the moisture benifits, and you're right, with the MTG smell, it's a relief to know all we have to do is hop in the shower with some conditioner the next morning!

so you tried the onion/garlic juice! wow, am i ever thrilled it stopped your shedding in it's tracks! nature gave us such good ingredients to work with, so whenever i can, i like to discover them and utilize them. you will see your hair grow with continued use of it because from jan.-feb, that's all i used.

......now you've got the pj in me wanting to go get some peppermint oil, lol!

the juicer i've been using since 2008 is a Kenwood, but this month, i i'm going to have to get a more modern juicer because i have to slice and dice into tiny bits for it to fit in the Kenwood, whereas these days, i see juicers where you can just throw in whole chunks of veggies to get a smooth drinkable juice in just minutes!

i just got back from the store with a kilo of spinache, carrots and cucumbers, so i'm off to go drink amy hair long!

p.s. please keep me posted as to how it's going with the juicer search and any recipies for what you throw in!

hhj ladies!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 9, 2011)

@ grow and queenfee, how do you ladies style your hair after you co-wash in the mornings to go to work?


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

Checking in.....here is a pic of last month's growth

I had to stop wearing wigs because they were breaking out my edges but it's growing back since I was taken the hair/nails/skin vitamins and I caught the breakage before it got worse.  So, now my protective style is just twist-outs.  I also try to workout at least 3-4 days a week and increased my water intake and co-wash every 3-4 days.  Moisturize and seal daily or every other day depending on how much I put on my hair.  

Measured at 6 inches in the back. 5 1/2 inches on the sides.  In Dec, it was 5 inches in the back and 4 on the sides.


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 9, 2011)

makeupgirl

Congrats on your inch!!!! You even got a little more on the sides. 

I got my sulfur today. Time to get down to business.


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

grow...Yes,the garlic is awesome..I open garlic sg & add it to my scalp oil mix...
When I was drinking greens every day & fruit I notice a huge difference in my hair/physical health....(So keep up the good work) you have fantastic progress!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## girlfromipanema (Feb 10, 2011)

ooohh I'm intrigued.. garlic sg.. whats the sg? TIA! HHG!


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

girlfromipanema said:


> ooohh I'm intrigued.. garlic sg.. whats the sg? TIA! HHG!



Garlic Soft Gel Vitamins..I pierce a hole in it & squeeze into my bottle...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2011)

ojemba said:


> @ grow and queenfee, how do you ladies style your hair after you co-wash in the mornings to go to work?


 
hi ojemba! thanks again for the msgs, as you see, i'm back!

one of the biggests freedoms i've experienced since starting this hhj is the "luxury" of not having to worry about "styling" my hair.

i've become a serious baggy bunner (lol!) and coming out of the shower in the morning, all i have to do is sweep it back with my hands after the m&s session, throw a bag on it, then decorate it, so that's what i do.

i wear buns on the top of my head a few days, then at the nape of my neck a few days...i alternate to make sure i don't stress any one area too much.

it's truly a luxury to have more time to dedicate to other things, not to mention the freedom from having to worry about frizz or other styling problems once out in the elements.

when those few times arise where i might want to go to the trouble of styling, i will cw and either air dry (the more post perm i am, the bigger my hair is, so i gotta watch it, tho i love air drying), cross wrap (only 1 hour, and i can take it down and be out of the door...my siggy was done thru cross wrapping since i've not used direct heat since nov.'09) or rollerset (only for special occassions because it is time consuming).

however, the baggy bunning is what i do 95% of the time and since having started last year, i love it so much, i might even keep it up after i reach my hair goals!

hth

p.s.i'm going to look and see if i can find a picture to show you an example baggy bun & decoration ....


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2011)

Lita said:


> @grow...Yes,the garlic is awesome..I open garlic sg & add it to my scalp oil mix...
> When I was drinking greens every day & fruit I notice a huge difference in my hair/physical health....(So keep up the good work) you have fantastic progress!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lita, thank you so much! it means alot, coming from you, as you have long remained a hair idol  for me!

my hair would love to be like yours when it grows up! ...or shall we say down a mile or so!

i really appreciate your encouragment and it's so nice when an extrememly long haired diva comes back to support those of us who are just getting into the grove, so that's really sweet of you, Lita!:sweet:


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2011)

ojemba, here is an example of the baggy bun with flower ornament to cover the bag and the black opaque stocking i have over the bag:






whereas in this picture, i covered the bag and stocking with hair used for braiding:






in both, my hair was cowashed, moisturized and sealed and stayed protected all day.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. I'm scheduled for a weave install on 2/14 and plan to cowash mid week because I'm also going to start using mt (as soon as it arrives in the mail). When I'm out of my weave I want to include co-washing and this will help tremendously. 



grow said:


> hi @ojemba! thanks again for the msgs, as you see, i'm back!
> 
> one of the biggests freedoms i've experienced since starting this hhj is the "luxury" of not having to worry about "styling" my hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> Congrats on your inch!!!! You even got a little more on the sides.
> 
> I got my sulfur today. Time to get down to business.


 
Thanks lushcoils.....good luck to you with the sulfur.  I would use it but i'm allergic to sulfur.


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

grow said:


> Lita, thank you so much! it means alot, coming from you, as you have long remained a hair idol  for me!
> 
> my hair would love to be like yours when it grows up! ...or shall we say down a mile or so!
> 
> i really appreciate your encouragment and it's so nice when an extrememly long haired diva comes back to support those of us who are just getting into the grove, so that's really sweet of you, Lita!:sweet:





 That means a lot I'm blushing 

..My hair is still trying to grow up-I mean DOWN 

..Its important to give support to each other & share the pros/cons about hair products...*Still trying to improve my hair/getting it thicker,healthier & working on the ends etc....Remember stick with what works.....

*I love to see progress so keep it coming!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 11, 2011)

@ojemba I try to cowash at night and let the middle dry by parting my detangled hair into four sections and pinning them up...Then still while damp I moisturize seal and then bun and tie it down the night before. Loose bun before I do to sleep nothing too tight, I just care that my edges are slick, then in the day I simply make the pony tail holder tighter or just pin it up...HTH


OH and I am still applying MT three times a week and MT mix on my edges nightly...So far I am sure that I got 1/4 inches so far at least in the front. Can't wait to update at the end of the month! HHG ladies!


----------



## janda (Feb 11, 2011)

DH and I went out tonight to celebrate our Anniversary and V-Day so I rollerset my hair. It's growing but not an inch per month. I took
this picture earlier in the ladies room at work. Had to be quick.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 12, 2011)

I GOT BOTH MY SULFUR AND MEGATEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I opened them, but won't be able to start my mix until tonight.... My boyfriend drove to be only an hour away (we're in a 4 hour long distance relationship) and he wanted us to have a night together:eyebrows2... I couldn't say: 'No, I want to make a hair mix so I can reach BSL by the end of 2011!'  He would have been: Sadly, I left them last night, but we will be reunited today!!!!!


----------



## grow (Feb 12, 2011)

janda, GREAT JOB HONEY!!!

i like how you got that picture in real quick, too!

either my eyes are deceiving me or your hair has TAKEN OFF since the june pic in your siggy!!!!! (and my eye doctor says my vision is 20/20!)
it doesn't matter if every month is an inch or not, what matters is that you are reaching your goals!!!! YOUR HAIR IS GROWING BEAUTIFULLY!!!
stay positive about it, sista and love your hair...it is looking great on you!!!

sweetpeadee, yay, they arrived! please let us know how they work out and how you apply them! you're gonna love the growth!

hhj ladies!


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good ladies!!

I've already applied my sulfur mix twice (every other day) and I apply my essential oil growth mix every other day on my non-sulfur days. I've also been exercising a lot, and getting my salmon/fish/eggs and vegetables on. 

2 weeks left in the month!!! Let's finish strong! We can do it. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 12, 2011)

grow said:


> @sweetpeadee, yay, they arrived! please let us know how they work out and how you apply them! you're gonna love the growth!
> 
> hhj ladies!


 
I most certainly will! This will be my first time using sulfur, so if you have any tips, please please please, don't be shy! :wink2:


----------



## lillylovely (Feb 13, 2011)

I love this thread, so much positive hair growth going on.

I have been taking my vits regularly for the last 2 weeks. Thanks EtheralEnigma for inspiring me. But I take them every other day as my diet is really clean and really  I hate taking too many pills.

MSM 1000 mcg
Biotin  2000 mcg
Vitamin B 
Gingko
Silica

I am about to try the garlic in my sulphur mix cos last week when I took down my braids my hair shed like mad - does anyone know if this is a side effect of using the sulphur regularly?

Grow - I love your bun in the second picture, love the way you wrapped that hair around the bun. I am going to have to experiment -  do you have any tips?

Janda, I love your hair growth, it looks like NL to APL in 8 months. What is your reggie?

Lucsious coils - keep up with the sulphur and EO mix - OMG your hair will really grow.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 13, 2011)

You girls are so nice and have a lot to share. I love this and it has encouraged me to try and be consistent with my pills and the growth aid application. My hair is growing fine but i did not get close to an inch so let me hope i get .75 this month. I have decided to up my vitamins.
I will be taking
msm 1000 (up from 500)
Biotin 1000 (up from 500)
Chlorella will be the same and Im adding spirulina as of today. I recieved it yesterday.
Apart from that im still using my sulfur mix just added Rosemary EO.
HHJ to you all .


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 13, 2011)

Still hangin in there with my MT...This morning I moisturized with all kinda stuff in a spray bottle...Don't remember much! I blacked out when I woke up and my hair was bone dry...It worked tho =D


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I did get my inch for last month, I promise to take a pic sometime next week. my color grew out that I had, that's how I can tell. It's right there @ the 1inch mark, well close to it. So far for this month, eeeh...but I'm only half way through. Still hmh so I can't tell


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 16, 2011)

I am officially the worse updater for this challenge....

So here's my update.. Since Feb 1st

I have been co-washing about twice a week, protein treatment once a week followed by deep condition treatment overnight, also I have been put on my growth aid (MT, Sulfur Pwd, MN, JBCO, Vatika Oil, EVOO, EVCO and Lavender, Tea Tree, Peppermint Essential Oil) on my scalp every other night, I originally was putting it on every night but it was giving me migraines. I have been putting on my Organic Creations Extra Moisturizing Hair Cream and taking my vitamins of Biotin 5mg, Skin Hair and Nails pills, with Prenatal pills and a few others for health.

So far my hair feels thicker but haven't seen any growth.

I just received my mango and aloe butter and aloe vera gel, silk amino acid, dl panthenol and honeyquat that I will incorporate into my everyday moisture conditioner. I just ordered vitamin e, a preservative and emulsifier that I will add soon as I receive it.

Hopefully I see an inch by march 1st.


----------



## Azure18 (Feb 17, 2011)

I know it's the middle of the month...but any updates??? 

I feel like I shoud've gotton 1/2 inch by now... but I haven't  and I'm starting to get discouraged... 

Has anyone seen progress since 02/01?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi ladies! I want to join the challenge. I hope I am not too late. I have been following this thread since December but I was not sure if I could do this but I want to give this a shot and I feel it will go hand in hand with my other challenges (Cowashing, Sulfur & BSL 2011). 

Well here goes, I am relaxed and I stretch anywhere from 12-16 weeks each time. I cowash daily, apply sulfur nightly along with a good massage, DC weekly, drink plenty of water and take vitamins. I just purchased Roux Porosity Control and Moisture Recovery so I am trying to incorporate these into my regimen as well. 

I am using the same starting pic as I used from my other challenges as well as the update from last month. The first Pic was taken on Dec. 21st and I was at line 2. The second pic was taken on Jan. 21st and I was at line 3. I will post another pic on Feb. 21st and I am praying that I am at line 4 so we shall see!

I apologize for the long post but I am really excited to join you ladies! 

ETA- I PS 100% of the time with wigs/half wigs and baggie/bun.

ETA- AGAIN!- I am adding my 30 days update pic today and I am "touching" line 4. I am happy about it though and as I posted in another thread, when I get to line 10 in a few months I will cut off the damage/see-thru ends then.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a inch last month...got about 1/4 - 1/2 now.


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 18, 2011)

Azure18 said:


> I know it's the middle of the month...but any updates???
> 
> I feel like I shoud've gotton 1/2 inch by now... but I haven't  and I'm starting to get discouraged...
> 
> Has anyone seen progress since 02/01?



I like to wait until the end of the month, so I don't get too discouraged. But I do understand mid month checks to make sure you are on track.

What are you doing to maximize your growth/retention?

-------
The roots of these twist extensions are looking so bushy. I hope it's a good thing, but I can't wait to take these things out next weekend and redo. 

About to apply my sulfur and go to bed. Deep conditioner and steaming tomorrow.  Night ladies and long hair dreams.


----------



## NYDee (Feb 19, 2011)

grow, how are you making your onion and garlic juice?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Azure18 

Hi! I just joined the challenge but I have been doing it from the sidelines all along. I have seen some growth since Feb 1 and I will post it on Feb 22. I am posting my monthly progress on the 22nd of each month  since I started on Dec 22nd. I am hoping for another inch 

Are you using any growth aids?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 21, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hi ladies! I want to join the challenge. I hope I am not too late. I have been following this thread since December but I was not sure if I could do this but I want to give this a shot and I feel it will go hand in hand with my other challenges (Cowashing, Sulfur & BSL 2011).
> 
> Well here goes, I am relaxed and I stretch anywhere from 12-16 weeks each time. I cowash daily, apply sulfur nightly along with a good massage, DC weekly, drink plenty of water and take vitamins. I just purchased Roux Porosity Control and Moisture Recovery so I am trying to incorporate these into my regimen as well.
> 
> ...


 
I just quoted myself so that you ladies could see that I updated this post with my updated pic for a comparison from Dec 22 to Feb 21st.


ETA the pics because I assumed that if I quoted myself the pics would also be in the quote but I guess not! Well here they are anyway.


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 21, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> Placeholder for inspiring pictures and quotes from members who got an inch a month.
> 
> 
> ****Updated - January 26*
> ...



Thank you poster - is it me, but the links above don't seem to work properly - it could be my browser???  Can someone please check and tell me if they get to the threads using the links above? TIA


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 21, 2011)

^^
Oh, thanks for the heads up. I'm going to have to redo them this weekend since they keep changing the urls of the board's threads.


----------



## grow (Feb 22, 2011)

(i appologize for the time it's taken to get back to this thread....)

sweetpeadee, with the MTG the best advice i can offer is to make sure to use it only on the scalp.
it can be very drying on the shaft of hair.
what i usually have done when using it is to braid my hair or put the ends in ponytails.
then i use a dropper or applicator bottle to make sure it gets right on my scalp.
it's also a good idea to start off with oil and/or leave in conditioner on the shaft.
that way, if some does get on your hair, it won't dry it out and make it sticky.

lillylovely, thank you!
i got some braid hair (i had to  cut it because it's so long) and made a U with it. 
then in the center of the U, i placed a ponytail holder.
so, when i go to baggy bun, i place the ponytail holder around my covered bunned hair.
(i cover my hair with not only the bag, but some black opaque stocking on top, too.)
so after the hair for braiding is firmly attached to my covered bun with the ponytail holder, i start just wrapping it around my bun, using both ends of the U to cover all of my opaque stocking. 
i can usually just tuck the ends of the U braid hair into the bottom of my base, afterall, it is secured by the ponytail holder.
but if it's a long day that i'm out or particularly windy, i might use some decorative pins and hair clips just to make sure the ends of the U don't come undone, but the bun itself is sturdy and secure.

Azure18, don't get discouraged sugar! sometimes our hair spurts at the end of the month or at the beginning of the next. i find that when i'm not "watching" my hair, it spurts the most. that's one reason why i like the ps'ing because i don't really get to "see" my hair much and get a nice little surprise when i actually do some styling.
how are you wearing your hair these days?

4everbeautifull1, you've got a great reggie and are making great progress!
keep up the good work!!!

NYDee, hi! i make the garlic onion juice by getting a fresh, small onion, peeling and slicing it. then i take a head of garlic and open the cloves. then i throw it all into the juicer. 
afterwards i always use a sifter to get the pulp out and separate the juice because experience taught me that even the smallest amount of pulp can get "stuck" in our hair. (or at least it did with mine, especially the ng!)
then i put the sifted liquid in an applicator bottle and apply it only to my scalp.
maybe it's the sulfur in the onion, but i find that, much like with the MTG, if it gets on my length, it has a drying effect that leaves my shaft sticky, so again, i apply it in ponytails or braids to make sure to get the scalp only. i like chasing the garlic onion juice with some hot pepper oil (cayenne pepper in evoo) because when i do my scalp massage, it makes it smoother for my hands. it really gives a warming, tingling effect, too!
i also put something on my shaft. (oil/conditioner)
i rinse it out in the morning and you'd never smell i had onion and garlic juice on all night, lol!

happy hair growing ladies!!!


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm late but please can I join? Been lurking on the site for a while...

Current pics, see below taken 5th Feb.  
Length: NL
Tybe: 4b (maybe 4a in small parts) Natural
Current Growth Rate: Normal about 1/2 inch per month
Regimen:  Low manipulation, keep in twisted braids with synthetic extensions, regular washing and conditioning and  


What am I going to do that I don't normally do now to maximize my growth this year?

As of Sat 19th Feb, been applying MN mixed with Keracare essential oils daily.  Regular exercise and good diet - I'm working out sometimes 2 x short sessions daily.

What do you think will be your biggest challenges to getting 1 inch a month and how will you over come that? Perhaps my approach is overly simple?? 

Please note - due to my hair being braided, I can't post progress every week as I have to take a significant number out in order to check.  However, if this MN stuff works, plus point is I'll be re-doing the braids 
much sooner than normal so I'll post progress and pics then.

Edited: I put SL instead of NL!  (Wishful thinking )


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey ladies I've been missinggggg! Lol I cowashed last night and I must say DAYUM! I've got some really good growth! My crown area is an inch longer and the front is about 3/4 inches longer. I can't wait!!!!!!!!! To flat iron at the end of this month to see if I'm full BSL. I have trimmed twice last month so if I'm not I won't be mad but wow ladies I'm excited! I will post new growth pics later when I get on my computer. HAPPY GROWING LADIES!


OH! My crown grows something like half inch a month with out growth aids which is why I'm sure I will have a V. My nape is 1/4 inch a month and so is the front. =)

Pic.... I will get a better pic of my crown for you ladies in the morning, mean while check me out See that crazy growth uptop? I'm loving it!


----------



## grow (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenFee, girl, i'm lovin it too!

yes honey, you got some crazy growth goin' on up there! (throw some my way, lol!)

you are gonna be MBL in no time!

p.s. i'm still trying to convince my hubby to do my ends like yours did your ends...they are better looking than any salon!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 23, 2011)

@QueenFee and @grow, 
I thought I was the only one that has DH assisting in their HHJ! My DH and I are always talking about moisturizers and conditioners for mine and our DD's hair! He is just as anxious as I am about me getting to BSL at the end of the year! LOL!!! 

By the way, that is some awesome growth you have there, Queenfee!


----------



## grow (Feb 23, 2011)

4everbeautifull1, awww that is soooo cute! you and dh conversing about products and length goals and all....!

yes, it's great to share this journey with my sweetie because he sees how much time and energy i put into all of this.

nowadays, he's the one to remind me when i need to cowash or do a dc, LOL!
and it's only right, because after all, our hubbies get to appreciate the results, too!

oh, and yes, i've taught him that when i get those awful hairnorexia moments, thinking my hair isn't growing, he goes on and on about how loooong my hair is and how fast it's growing! he's learned to take those cues like a pro! hahaha!


----------



## Azure18 (Feb 23, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> I like to wait until the end of the month, so I don't get too discouraged. But I do understand mid month checks to make sure you are on track.
> 
> What are you doing to maximize your growth/retention?


 

Right now I'm in a sew in... So I haven't really been applying my sulfur mix consistently. But I have been taking my MSM and Biotin daily. Also, with a sew-in it's difficult to give myself scalp massages.

...I really hope this is just a bad month for me. I need to learn how to be more patient!


----------



## Azure18 (Feb 23, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> @Azure18
> 
> Hi! I just joined the challenge but I have been doing it from the sidelines all along. I have seen some growth since Feb 1 and I will post it on Feb 22. I am posting my monthly progress on the 22nd of each month since I started on Dec 22nd. I am hoping for another inch
> 
> Are you using any growth aids?


 
That's great! I'm glad to see most of you ladies are making some good progress.  I've only been using MSM and Biotin this month... What have you using??


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Azure18 said:


> That's great! I'm glad to see most of you ladies are making some good progress. I've only been using MSM and Biotin this month... What have you using??


 

In addition to my vitamins, I am using my sulfur mix and applying it to my scalp along with a scalp massage and cowashing it out the next day. Sometimes I let it stay on for a few days and then rinse it out too.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: I might have gotten my inch? Sigh...*



EllePixie said:


> Okay so this is SO HARD to measure for me, I just can't be sure it's accurate. Last month, I stopped pulling my hair out to measure strands (yes I did this), and pulled a curl from the back down by my collarbone, and marked its spot with a lip liner pencil. Then, I marked a spot by my armpit and measure with my tape measure between the two marks. Last month, they were three inches apart and today when I measured they were two inches. But, my hair doesn't seem much longer to me so I'm like erplexed. I wear my hair curly everyday though so I know it's harder to see length.



Smh at me for using this thread to track my growth...

Just did the lip liner measurement today, and I am one inch away from APL. I should be there by May for sure, probably before that!


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey ladies!
I got my inch this month! In addition to my pic check,I parted my hair from ear to ear and measured 10 inches 2/1/11 to exactly 11 inches today.   This year is the first time i've ever really tracked my growth.  I'm so excited and motivated since i've actually gained and retained an inch.  I really have no rhyme or reason to my regimen...ialways have my reggie written out to a tee--but then iNEVER stick to it.  This month, iknow i used my sulfur mix 3x a week for like a week--then my hair got too thick.  Then i co-washed everyday for about a week--but then my hair got too dry.  Then i bunned for about a week and igot ssk...and then i did a rollerset and didn't really comb it for a week--and got dreads! lol...So today i washed, dc, and flat ironed.  I'm going to try to keep this flat ironed hair for 2 weeks, very low maintenance--buns/hair sticks.  I wanna get my hair strong and healthy b/c i want to get a sew in as a protective style next month.  
HHJ!

[URL="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35504033"][IMG]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/504/33/comic-p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35503948"][IMG]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/503/948/comic-p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> Hey ladies!
> I got my inch this month! In addition to my pic check,I parted my hair from ear to ear and measured 10 inches 2/1/11 to exactly 11 inches today.   This year is the first time i've ever really tracked my growth.  I'm so excited and motivated since i've actually gained and retained an inch.  I really have no rhyme or reason to my regimen...ialways have my reggie written out to a tee--but then iNEVER stick to it.  This month, iknow i used my sulfur mix 3x a week for like a week--then my hair got too thick.  Then i co-washed everyday for about a week--but then my hair got too dry.  Then i bunned for about a week and igot ssk...and then i did a rollerset and didn't really comb it for a week--and got dreads! lol...So today i washed, dc, and flat ironed.  I'm going to try to keep this flat ironed hair for 2 weeks, very low maintenance--buns/hair sticks.  I wanna get my hair strong and healthy b/c i want to get a sew in as a protective style next month.
> HHJ!
> 
> ...



Congrats & great growth...keep it up...Love it (very pretty)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 25, 2011)

Good job Blueberryd! Congrats!


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 25, 2011)

Dang Blueberry!! You got a little more than an inch. Keep it up girl!

I'm so excited about the success in this thread.

I'll state my results later when I come back from the gym. Mostly, .5 inches with some .7 and 1 inch in some areas. My hair is weird.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies!  I'm really going to try to devise and adhere to a reggie this month! I just read thru most of this thread and got some really great tips.  1 of my definite goals for March is to take my biotin, msm, silica, and iron at least 3x a week.  

lushcoils lol ikno it looks like i _may_ have gotten over an inch but idont claim it cuz its just a few straggly lead hairs anxious to reach BSL lol.  

ps:  iam soooo thankful that ihave this forum/thread to share my excitement with.  iwas telling a couple of my friends that my hair grew an inch in a month and they were like....erplexed ...ok great??  they just don't get it... lol. Anyways... I HEART LHCF.  

HHJ!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 26, 2011)

Getting my grow on =)


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 26, 2011)

updating again.... yesterday I put micro braids in my hair since I was tired of wearing wigs so u will won't be able to measure at the end of this month but I'm leaving them in for 6 weeks so hopefully I get an inch in march, there was really no point in measuring this month bc I really focused on getting it healthy and getting a good regime that my hair likes. so far I cowshed twice a week and put the sulfur mix on 3 times a week that moisturized with my homemade mixture that im still trying to perfect. what I will do while in braids is cowash once a week, sulfur mix 3 times a week and keep my braids moisturized at least 3 times a week that's it trying to keep it simple in march... and oh keep taking my vitamins which are biotin, skin nail hair pills, niacin pills and prenatal (not pregnant!)....


----------



## lillylovely (Feb 26, 2011)

Had to remove cos siggy not showing. Will post again when find out how to get siggy right.


----------



## lillylovely (Feb 26, 2011)

Well done to all you ladies that are committed to growing yourr hair and  getting  an inch a month or close to. It takes some dedication, time  and money  to get this type of growth. I love this thead and it shows  what you can do when you put your mind to it.

Remember when we all used to think that black womens hair didnt grow  more than half an inch a month if we even  managed that? Now with the  correct knowledge we are growing 1 inch a month and even more.

I dont think I got an inch this month though but thats because although I  did everything else right I didnt work out at all this month. I  definitely got some good growth though .7 inch.

I created a pikistrip to track my growth and I have a photoshopped image  for December this year. I cant wait for my braids to get that long.  I'll be whipping my hair back and forth for real!! 

I will post an update  with picture in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## grow (Feb 26, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> Hey ladies!
> I got my inch this month! In addition to my pic check,I parted my hair from ear to ear and measured 10 inches 2/1/11 to exactly 11 inches today.  This year is the first time i've ever really tracked my growth. I'm so excited and motivated since i've actually gained and retained an inch. I really have no rhyme or reason to my regimen...ialways have my reggie written out to a tee--but then iNEVER stick to it. This month, iknow i used my sulfur mix 3x a week for like a week--then my hair got too thick. Then i co-washed everyday for about a week--but then my hair got too dry. Then i bunned for about a week and igot ssk...and then i did a rollerset and didn't really comb it for a week--and got dreads! lol...So today i washed, dc, and flat ironed. I'm going to try to keep this flat ironed hair for 2 weeks, very low maintenance--buns/hair sticks. I wanna get my hair strong and healthy b/c i want to get a sew in as a protective style next month.
> HHJ!
> 
> ...


 


QueenFee said:


> Getting my grow on =)


 
@blueberryd , @QueenFee and lillylovely

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!!! 

:bouncegre:trampolin

you are growing beautifully and we love eye candy!!!

let's keep the progress comin'!!!!

.....move it hair follicles....we've got some serious growth goin' on in here!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 26, 2011)

lillylovely I feel you sis! Im, in love with this thread! I'm always in awe of the ladies here and grow keeps it fun!

grow LOL you crack me up! Thanx sis! I'm back on my onion and garlic juice and so far so good =) Especially since I will flat iron on the 28th I need that extra boost! =)


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

QueenFee, y'all keep me in awe!

ooooooh, i CANNOT WAIT to see these flat ironed pics!!!!
so is tuesday gonna be the big day or are you gonna let us see them tomorrow?
just let me know so i can race right over for my inspiration injection!!!
i drool over your ends evertime i look at your avi....heck, i LOOK for your avi JUST to drool over those luscious, perfectly even, straight ends!
....and the shine!.....gotta remember my sunglasses for that!

yes ladies! we can grow some beautiful hair!

it's like lillylovely was saying about the "not knowing" earlier because before i joined lhcf, i really never knew i could grow some hair!
lillylovely, did you try the onion and garlic juice recipe?:scratchch

ok, here's my testimony for the moment:
ladies, i had needed 1/4 to half an inch of growth for my hair to reach my growth goal  mark for the month.
since i don't have one of those tee shirts that pinpoints progress by the inch, i had been measuring by the visible markers on my body. (from the front in the shower)
to make "my marker", my ends had to reach the darker area on my breasts. (i forget what it's called, but it's the round circle where the nipple is located.)

well, i made it! and the only thing i've had time to do besides the MT appplication which was done about 10 days ago, is the onion/garlic with the hot pepper oil massage (15min), done only 3 nights.

given the "markers" i used to measure the growth goal from the front, i do not have pictures (hehehe!), but i did post some pics from the back, and with a bra, here: (post #1460)   

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485358&page=73
:update:
it also shows the ng from the back which might be a bit more than the ng from the side that i posted  on page 11 of this thread. (i'm being hopeful here! lol!) they say our hair grows at different rates at different places on our heads, so maybe it's really like so...... 

i cannot wait to perm again to see where i'm really at.....
off to juice some fresh spinache, carrots and cucumbers!   

hhg ladies!!!


----------



## Lita (Feb 27, 2011)

grow....Congrats..You are going to continue to pass your marker 

...Keep Growing 

...

*Yes ,I can say my hair grows different in the front/sides/back...Does its own thing. 

 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lillylovely (Feb 27, 2011)

grow said:


> it's like @lillylovely was saying about the "not knowing" earlier because before i joined lhcf, i really never knew i could grow some hair!
> @lillylovely, did you try the onion and garlic juice recipe?:scratchch



No I haven't but if my hair grows down to my boobies any time soon then I'm about to begin.  With hot pepper sauce??????????????? Wow didnt that burn your scalp grow?


----------



## janda (Feb 27, 2011)

Using markers seems like a good idea. My sides are about an inch away from APL. I'm going to see if I can get there by the end of March.


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, for February I got varying results...parts of my head grew anywhere from .5 inches to 1 inch. lol. I'm not sure why that happened, but it's grow and it's at least average or better, so I'll take it! (My hair usually grows .4-.5 inches a month). 

My crown has also thickened significantly. It was thin for so long. My hair overall got thicker. 

Currently, putting my new install of twist extensions in, and hope for at least an inch of growth all over next month. 

I'm so happy for all the progress going on in this thread. So inspiring. 

March is 31 one days long ladies!! Let's do it. 

*New additions: I'm adding jbco to my routine to mix with sulfur, protein shake after work out, and trying to eat eggs everyday.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 28, 2011)

Im amazed at everybody dedication to this hair growth, as my first challenge I'm trying to stay focus like everybody else, hoping to get an inch at the end of march, crossing fingers!


----------



## janda (Feb 28, 2011)

grow I looked at your pictures from the BSL thread. Wow your hair looks great! Your hair has really grown.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 28, 2011)

All this growth is inspiring, ladies!!!!! Ya'll are going hard grow and blueberryd!!!

I've been using my sulfur mix and MT for about 2 weeks, and I think 2011 is going to be my year! My hair was shedding a bit, so now I'm popping 2000mg of garlic supplements and it has stopped considerably!!! The condition of my hair (for the most part) has been good, but I've noticed it's been a bit dry, so I'm going to be getting some new moisturizing products and upping my water intake!!! 

Otherwise, twists and weekly cowashes are the plan...and henna for thickness!!!! Whoot whoot!!!

HHG!!!


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 1, 2011)

As Promised






grow...Don't cut me! I will throw all the scissors out right now!


Oh I didn't do a hard flat iron, I was nervous the whole time because I didn't want any type of heat damage to set me back! I think I will start just doing length checks bu blow drying until I'm comfortable with using serious heat. I will post more pics of my style tomorrow .


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> As Promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

QueenFee, giiiiiirrrlll, i fell off the couch when i saw these pics!!!:reddancer::waytogo:

YOU MADE IT!!!!!

you know you gotta post these or the link or somethin in the BSL thread!
you are officially OVER THE HUMP!!!!!

when i first got here, they told me, the length is measured by the longest layer, and your longest layer has PASSED your bra strap already!

honey, you need to start considering yourself to be in MBL territory now!
i agree with the "do not cut" idea. let those ends just do their thang. 
that's my philosophy, too. there's always time to trim, but it's nicer to trim once the growth has already been secured.
get yourself on the MBL thread because you are only a sneeze from it now!
p.s. your ends DO NOT LOOK LIKE CRAP!  

lillylovely, sweets i have never tried hot sauce on my scalp. (not to say that i wouldn't try it since i HAVE used products made for horses (MTG, MT) and feminine personal parts' products (MN) on my scalp before!...i try to keep an open mind, lol!)
what i do with the hot peppers is put them in a jar with evoo and cook them like a crockpot. (i believe i have more details in the blog i wrote about the oils in my profile) 
so i use the oil from the hot peppers and yes, it is hot on my scalp, but it does not burn at all. 
the fact that it's so hot is why it's so benificial to us because it revs up the circulation sending lots of fresh blood and all to our hair follicles and this translates into growth! that's how my hair "grew down to my boobies" (i love the way you put that!) and although it's just the ends that are at my boobies right now, i'm sure that practice will take them further down, as well. 
it's really easy to do and to make, so let us know if you try it. it works!

janda, ONLY an inch left?! honey, your hair has SPROUTED OUT!!!!
to what do you attribute this incredibly fast growth the most? (the 1 thing) thank you for your kind words and for checking out my pitchas on the BSL thread! i've done alot of different things to get growth, but if i had to put it all in one word, i'd say AYURVEDA!
never had hair past SL till i tried it!

jessicabarnes013, YOU CAN DO IT!!!
one thing i think we're all learning is that consistency is key, so stick with it and YOU WILL get results!

Lita, thank you for your kind words! so given that you agree that our grows at different paces on our heads, which is your longest layer (where) and shortest layer? i'm hoping to grow the hair in my front long like yours!

lushcoils, what an excellent progress report that your crown is getting thicker! especially because that's one of the toughest areas for us! what do you believe did it for you? 

thank you, sweetpeadee!!! i'm soooo happy the garlic is working out for you!!! i take the supplements, too and agree that it really makes a difference! i'm also happy to see you are sticking with your MT and sulfur. i know they can be drying, as you've noticed, as well. getting moisture treatments and drinking lots of water will surely help! i also have tried spritzing my hair with rose water (organic, not the stuff with chemicals), aloe vera juice and evoo (which penetrates the hair shaft)....many times i'll add jbco for extra softness.
i just did a henna treatment, too! (yesterday) i did it with indigo. when did you do yours? how did it turn out? (i would comment on mine, but i still have dc on since last night when i finished so i have yet to see my hair dry)

HHJ ladies and keep up all this progress!


----------



## Lita (Mar 1, 2011)

grow 

 My hair grows in natural layers..Ex (very front top) right above belly button length...Center of front (BSL)...Bottom of front (at belly button)
The back (grows in a natural V) The sides of the back at TBL...Center in the back (bottom of tailbone).....*I have not check my length in a while/This is from the last time....


*Had a blunt cut several times & my hair still grew back the same way...So I just accept it for how it grows & keep going 






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Guyaneek (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm really trying to stick with this one. Here are my pics from the end of february. I didnt get an inch but I see progress. The back of my head can touch my shoulders. Yay!


----------



## Guyaneek (Mar 1, 2011)

My error. That should be collar bone. The back of my hair reaches my collar bone. Not yet my shoulders. I will get there by May though...speak those thangs!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Mar 1, 2011)

Guyaneek said:


> My error. That should be collar bone. The back of my hair reaches my collar bone. Not yet my shoulders. I will get there by May though...speak those thangs!



?? it reaches collrbone but not your shoulders?? 
where is your CBL (no offense maybe it's just me erplexed ) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pectoral_girdles-en.svg


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Mar 1, 2011)

or maybe that's my body, cause my collarbone is UNDER my shoulder.. 
for reaching CBL i have to 1st reached SL !


----------



## janda (Mar 1, 2011)

grow said:


> @janda, ONLY an inch left?! honey, your hair has SPROUTED OUT!!!!
> to what do you attribute this incredibly fast growth the most? (the 1 thing) thank you for your kind words and for checking out my pitchas on the BSL thread! i've done alot of different things to get growth, but if i had to put it all in one word, i'd say AYURVEDA!
> never had hair past SL till i tried it!
> HHJ ladies and keep up all this progress!


 
I can't attribute the growth to just one thing because I think I've jumped on almost every bandwagon that has come along. But here's what I've been doing:

Vitamins: Andrew Lessman HS & N, Omega 3's, and just started adding Amazing Grass to my protein shakes. I'm also exercising everyday.
Regimen: At night I apply Bee Mine sulfur serum and do a scalp message. I spritz some Nugro moisturiing spray on my roots. I juice the length of my hair with Bee Mine Juicy and seal with WGO. Recently, I've been adding a touch of JBCO. I braid my hair in 4 braids, put on my satin cap and sleep on my satin pillowcase.
Most mornings, I cowash. After my shower, I turbie twist my hair and then a spritz with Aloe Vera Juice, Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin and apply conditioner-- usually Wen. I seal with HV Cocasta Oil, EVCO or JBCO. Then I wet bun my hair. I usually take down my bun when I get home from work and my ends are still damp.
Twice per week, I shampoo and DC with heat. I follow the Cathy Howse regimen and use a protein DC as a base and add EVOO, EVCO and peppermint. I follow up with a moisture DC either Bee Mine or Sitrinillah. If I'm in a hurry I'll just DC with Wen Re-moist overnight or do a quick heat DC with One n Only Argan Restorative Mask.
Other things: I have started using henna/indigo and will occasionally do a HOT. Also, I just ordered some Mane n Tail (yes, I feel compelled to try everything).


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 1, 2011)

*Check In*

Jan 2011
Front: 7"
Back: 7.5"
Left Side: 7.5"
Right Side: 7.5"
Right Bottom: 7"
Left Bottom: 7"

Feb 2011
Front: 7.25"
Back: 7.75"
Left Side: 7.75"
Right Side: 7.75"
Right Bottom: 7.25"
Left Bottom: 7.25"

MT obviously isn't working for me, so I just ordered some sulfur.  Hopefully I'll have better luck with it.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 1, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> or maybe that's my body, cause my collarbone is UNDER my shoulder..
> for reaching CBL i have to 1st reached SL !



Some people measure SL by pulling their hair out to the edge of their shoulder, that's how you can reach CBL first.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 1, 2011)

grow said:


> thank you, @sweetpeadee!!! i'm soooo happy the garlic is working out for you!!! i take the supplements, too and agree that it really makes a difference! i'm also happy to see you are sticking with your MT and sulfur. i know they can be drying, as you've noticed, as well. getting moisture treatments and drinking lots of water will surely help! i also have tried spritzing my hair with rose water (organic, not the stuff with chemicals), aloe vera juice and evoo (which penetrates the hair shaft)....many times i'll add jbco for extra softness.
> i just did a henna treatment, too! (yesterday) i did it with indigo. when did you do yours? how did it turn out? (i would comment on mine, but i still have dc on since last night when i finished so i have yet to see my hair dry)
> 
> HHJ ladies and keep up all this progress!


 
I did mine last Friday night! I have heard that some people henna it up overnight, but I only had it in for 4 hours! I used yogurt and honey in my mix (hair felt okay) then DC'd. It wasn't until after I DC'd that my hair felt dry!!! And my chop-happy side was about to go crazy:axehunter: But I calmed down and assessed, and I don't even have any split ends!!! I thought I was due for a trim, but I'm going to wait for a bit... So, now I'm anxious to get my products from Hairveda so I can moisturize the mess outta my hair!!!


BTW: That moisture mix you mentioned sounds lover-ly!!!  Where do you get your rose water and aloe vera juice???


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Checking in 

grow Congrats on your hair once again! I said it in the BSL thread also! Your hair has grown sooo much since the first pick in your siggy, I can't wait to get to where you are. 

I am debating whether or not to relax. I am about 12 weeks post and my new growth feels like 18 weeks or something! It is so thick in there. I have stopped with my sulfur and only been applying my Brahmi oil just in case I decide to relax. It's been like 7 days since I used my sulfur mix I think so I need to make a decision soon.

Maybe you ladies can help me decide, I really want to wait til I am *atleast* 16 weeks post but I am experiencing some shedding. What should I do? If I am going to continue stretching, I need to get back to my sulfur mix STAT!


----------



## janda (Mar 2, 2011)

You ladies inspired me this morning to attempt of length check of the back of my hair after I cowashed.







I just may be APL at the very back. I'm still about an inch away on my sides and even more in the front of my hair.  But I'm happy. I'm
not flat ironing my hair until the end of the month so I'll see how it looks then.


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 2, 2011)

grow thank you sis *hug* I've decided to not look at a pair of scissors until december because by the I should be full MBL...I will post a link over in the BSL thread later today! Thanx you made me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 2, 2011)

checking in. I don't know what I'm doing but my hair grew 2 inches for Feb.  I don't know if it's because I stopped wearing wigs and it forced me to do low manipulation protective styles or the increase in co-washes or the weather changing back and forth from winter to spring to winter again but hair be growing. Yip-and-pie!!!!!!

Jan Stats: 5 1/2 inches on the sides, 6 inches in the back

Feb Stats: 7 1/2 on the sides and 8 inches in the back

3 more inches and I'll be APL (which I haven't been since I was in elementary school)


----------



## Lita (Mar 2, 2011)

makeupgirl  Great progress 

...I think its a combo of things...Just keep growing...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Lita said:


> makeupgirl  Great progress
> 
> ...I think is a combo of things...Just keep growing...
> 
> ...



Thanks Lita and great progress to you as well.  Your hair is so long.


----------



## Lita (Mar 2, 2011)

makeupgirl   Thank you for the compliment ...I dont measure every month/may-be every 3 months..I'll take a pix of my bang & a piece in the back & see what happens/Thats what I do/take pix of bang/piece in the back...

*Standing on the side-lines cheering you ladies a-long....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 5, 2011)

Since MT doesn't work for me anymore, I'm going to try sulfur.  I ordered some a few days ago and just received it today.  Hopefully I can get the same kind of growth NJoy was getting.


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 6, 2011)

.:Eden:. I just wanted to say your hair looks gorgeous in your avi. 
That's my next goal twist out length. How long is your hair that pic?


----------



## grow (Mar 6, 2011)

@Guyaneek, congrats on your progress!



@janda, thank you for posting your detailed reggie! i love it! it sounds like you keep your hair moist and protected and i'm sure it does your hair a world of good,too! 
plus the excercise always does alot of good, not only for the body, but for our hair to get that pure, refreshed blood supply!
then i take a look at your pictures and nearly pass out!!!
WOW, your hair has REALLY TAKEN OFF SPRINTING DOWN YOUR BACK!
i don't think i've ever seen anyone go from SL to APL this fast!
keep up the good work, because yes, it is working and such an inspiration to see!
thanks for keeping us posted with pics!!! 

@4everbeautifull1, thank you for your kind words!
how are things going with your big decision? i hope you saw the post i left for you in the BSL thread about the stretching. i know it's a tough decision to make, but we're all here supporting you in whatever you choose to do!

@makeupgirl, congrats on the growth!!!

@sweetpeadee, i know the henna can be drying even though it sounds like you used a really good mix of moisturizing products!
i just henna/indigo'ed last week and one thing that really helped was the mustard oil.
the ladies told me it drenches hair in moisture and after hours of those pastes on my hair, i couldn't believe how the mustard oil just melted the knots away!
then naturally, i also spray with my mix, lol!
i get the aloe vera juice from the health food store and the rose water from akuawood.co.uk. i like akuawood because she's a sista and on this board, and conscientious, as well!
her rose water is made without the use of alcohol and many of the more commercial brands use alcohol in theirs.
she also ships fast and always includes some kind of treat in the package.
quality company with good ethics.

hhj ladies!


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 7, 2011)

checking in...I'm still alive...not feeling too well tho.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 7, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> .:Eden:. I just wanted to say your hair looks gorgeous in your avi.
> That's my next goal twist out length. How long is your hair that pic?



Thank you! My hair is about 7" in this picture, so I would say SL.


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 7, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> Thank you! My hair is about 7" in this picture, so I would say SL.



Yes!! That's what I want to hear!

With an inch a month, I should be around 7/8 inches around June, and I want my twist out to be framing my face like that for my special events in June. Getting extra serious right now.

*continues to sip on water and grabs fruit, will be doing pilates and sulfur mix tonight*


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 7, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> Yes!! That's what I want to hear!
> 
> With an inch a month, I should be around 7/8 inches around June, and I want my twist out to be framing my face like that for my special events in June. Getting extra serious right now.
> 
> *continues to sip on water and grabs fruit, will be doing pilates and sulfur mix tonight*



 It was a braid out


----------



## Lita (Mar 8, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> checking in...I'm still alive...not feeling too well tho.





  I hope you feel better...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 8, 2011)

me too, QueenFee!

i hope you get better soon, sis!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 8, 2011)

grow, I decided to keep stretching! I started using my sulfur mix again 2 days ago and I am determined to try and make it another month or more before I relax. With this excellerated growth rate due to the sulfur, it just makes it seem that I am already stretching a lot longer than I really am because of these thick roots! Lol!


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 8, 2011)

grow said:


> me too, QueenFee!
> 
> i hope you get better soon, sis!



grow thanx love! I feel 100% but I was honestly worried, Hope you're feeling better =)


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 11, 2011)

Any updates ladies?  I can't wait to take mine out and have it stretched for my comparison pic - I'm too excited, I keep taking the odd braid out to check 

DUMB QUESTION:  I want to make my own growth t-shirt out of a shirt that I spoiled.  How do I do this, just start at the top of the shirt and put marks 1" apart?  Or does the first mark have to be a specific distance from the nape or crown etc...


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

4everbeautifull1, isn't it great to feel thick roots?

i have to admit, it takes getting used to tho.

it's like you said....it makes the stretching seem alot longer than it is...also because i used to always perm every 8-9 wks, so i never really felt alot of ng before lhcf.

we can embrace this ng with love tho.

QueenFee, i'm glad you are feeling better!

lushcoils, you had mentioned something you were doing to help your crown. please offer some details as that's a problem area for me too, thx!

ebsalita, i wish i knew about the shirt, but never tried that method for measuring.
so you have braids in too?

i've been doing braids for 10 day spurts here and there. with that i don't have to "see" my hair because being a regular cowasher, i'd be checking for growth every single day, lol! that was driving me crazy, so the braids help.

even after taking them down after only 10 days, there's always a bit of extra length since the last time i saw them down, so that's a nice surprise and yes, you'll love it when you take them down!

but have you ever had them mat up? last night i had the toughest time detangling while taking them down because the shed hairs seem to have wrapped around the ng. yikes. 
it was awful.

to all braid wearers: how do you keep braids separated, especially at the root?

thank ladies!


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow grow- you notice more length after 10-day braids?    Well done you!

About the new growth tanglies - I had them quite badly last year - but I think it was because I'd let the new growth get too long and hadn't conditioned much.  I find if I wash my braids regularly (2-3 x per week) and use conditioner, it helps deter knot formation.  Also I find that if I use a lot of the synthetic hair per braid e.g. high ratio of extension relative to my own hair, as soon as it grows, the braid tends to spin and cause tangles...  I hope you get what I mean?? 




grow said:


> 4everbeautifull1, isn't it great to feel thick roots?
> 
> i have to admit, it takes getting used to tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## ojemba (Mar 11, 2011)

Good day ladies,

I'll be in my weave for 4 weeks on Monday. I was curious to see what's going on so I had my ds take a pic. Looking good so far.


----------



## lillylovely (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, a mid-month update. I have just uploaded my latest picture to my pikistrip. It is not a very good picture but if you look carefully you will see that my hair was in 4 braids in November and 4  braids in March. My hair has g-r-o-o o -w-n.  I think my hair has grown about 3 inches which is on target because I started this challenge at the end of December.  My ends are abit thin and wiry but I cant worry about that because my hair is genetically thin and fragile and I am not cutting them until my hair is around APL

Still 100% wigging it, sulphur mix, biotin, msm, bcomplex, gingko, silica and exercise when I can.

My hair is finally growing, I am too excited.:bouncegre


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 12, 2011)

hey ladies!

I've finally gone to the gym 4 times this week. I've been averaging 2 times a week since this challenge; it feels good to finally do 4. I just hope I can keep this up to get an inch on my head, (and inch off my waist  by April). 

I have a chart on my wall of all the things that I need to do every week and day to help me keep track of my progress. I love it when I check things off.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 13, 2011)

grow said:


> @QueenFee, giiiiiirrrlll, i fell off the couch when i saw these pics!!!:reddancer::waytogo:
> 
> YOU MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> ...




This is super late but thanks!


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 13, 2011)

So i decided to baggie my hair in micros, seeing how this goes...

* I put this homemade avocado/mango butter mixture I made up on the braide, 
* I put the homemade MGT and sulfur mix on my scalp 
* and spray this homemade oil mix/ Giovanni mixture all over. 
I then put a plastic shower cap on then put my silk scarf on, I usually leave it one for at least a few hour unless I have to go somewhere so it can dry and then cowash either that night or the next morning. 

I do this about 3-4 times a week with co-washes anymore and I start to get headaches from the MGT/Sulfur mixture, plus all the mixtures doesn't smell that great even with the peppermint and lavender essential I added

Im crossing my fingers I get an inch at the end of the month, taking down my micros at 6 weeks to put some more in.

Im still trying to work out my reggie!will post pic at the end of the month for sure!


----------



## blueberryd (Mar 13, 2011)

ebsalita  I made myself a lil bootleg shirt to measure my growth lol.  What I did was just get a kinda tight fitting t-shirt and got my mom to mark where my hair started---that was my 0 mark/starting point.  From there, I just got a ruler and measured and marked at every inch.  I just used a permanent marker to mark on the shirt.  imean its not GREAT but it gets the job done 

HHJ


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

Why won't the links on the first page work for me :-(


----------



## CrueltyFree (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been slacking . I feel like my hair is growing so slowly


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 14, 2011)

@grow

Just wanted you to know, I saw your question about my crown growth. I didn't forget  I'll write up a response by this weekend when my break starts. I want to do more reflecting on why I was able to finally grow out my crown after all these years. 

@growinghealthyhair

The board changes the way it makes its links all the time. i'm going to have to update the urls this weekend.

CocoT

There's still 2 weeks left in the month!! Try to get back on track if you can..even if you start small. Even doing one thing toward maximizing your growth can start some momentum for you.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 14, 2011)

lushcoils

Thanks. I just thought it was my computer acting funky!! Man, i'll just try to search for those threads. I need to see what people are doing to get 1 inch of growth. If ic ould get that in my nape i'd be so happy. :-(


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 14, 2011)

blueberryd Thank you for a perfect common-sense solution


----------



## make_me_over (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies! I have been reading through this thread and this seems like the place to be! I said that I wasn’t going to join anymore challenges because I really want to commit to the ones I am already in, but I need to get an inch every month so here I am! I need to not only get an inch a month, but keep it as well. I say that because I was getting an inch each month last year using MTG, MSM, & vitamin. The problem was retention. While I did retain growth, I also lost length due to dryness & breakage. So this year I am also focusing on low manipulation and keeping my hair moisturized to maximize my retention.

*Measurements:*
Last time I measured, my hair ranges from 12-16 inches. So I have different lengths all over, but I’m aiming for BSL by the end of April.

*Hair type:* 
4sum, natural, regular density…I guess

*Growth rate:* 
I never paid attention before using growth aids, but I’m pretty sure it was not above average

*What I am doing to get an inch a month:* 
~exercise daily
~drinking lots of water
~vitamin
~sulfur
~oil rinses
~low manipulation
~moisture
~only flatiron 3x this year (for length checks).

*Regimen:* 
Keep my hair in braids or twist for the whole year. I will take my braids/twist down once a month to remove sheds, wash, condish & re-braid/twist. While my hair is in braids I will cowash, DC, M&S, and baggy.

*Biggest challenge:* Dryness and breakage.  Being consistent with vitamins. Having patients.



I currently have twist in my hair, but I will be taking them out this week. I will be back to post my starting pic.  Thanks for  having me HHJ


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 16, 2011)

I know its late, but I want to join!  I just recently took down a weave and I had been weaved up throughout my last 7mths of pregnancy and my little one is 6.5mths!  So over a year!  

I was thinking about keeping it natural, but ended up texlaxing it a bit last night (kept relaxer in for maybe 7min).  I rollerset it and airdried it afterwards like I used to wear my hair, but I'm really considering doing a wash and go since the curls are relatively okay to wear out.  

I'm going to try it tonight and see how my hair airdries.  If this works, I may wear it as a wash an go up do that I can leave alone.

My stats:



*Starting picture:* Will be back
*Starting Measurements:* ~6-7 inches; I cut off all the previously relaxed ends.  My crown grows slower than the back of my hair; I wish it were the opposite!  eh
*Hair type:* 4b!
*Current growth rate:* I'm thinking I get 1/2 inch per month, a bit more in the back
*Methods:* Emphasis will be on frequent washing and a protective style


----------



## HauteHippie (Mar 17, 2011)

Warning:
Images below may scare small children. 
Please excuse the puffy/oily face, workday bra, and visible underwear.

I have fallen off of every hair bandwagon I was on trying to keep up with life.

I'd washed my hair on Jan 31st and was disappointed to find that my hair grew almost an inch in some places... But not all over. It might be time to give the full weave a rest-- especially if I want to use growth aides. Otherwise, I have issues reaching the middle.

My two week break of no sulfur turned into a 4 week, month of February break and I've used sulfur twice in March. Starting taking hair/organic vits again this week. I had to use up some old multis.

Anyway, my hair grew. Not an inch in a month, but I was starting to think it was barely growing at all and I'd be stuck at collarbone length forever.

APL here I come!

Jan 31:










March 16:


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 17, 2011)

Been getting my baggy on like nobodies business, no growth aids this month if you don't count wgo as a growth aid, Have no clue how much growth I'm getting but I know I'm retaining fasho. Concentrating on my ends mostly, wont straighten till end of April so yeah...=D Oh and I have just been using wgo and jbco on my edges nothing major giving them a lil rest from the hard core growth aids like MT.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm really excited to state that I have some nice new growth in my braids especially in the middle where I put my MTG/Sulfur mix the most, a store in my town had 75cent suave conditioner on sell so I bought 5 bottles! still cowashing every other day! I think I will have about 3/4 of an inch by the end of the month!!! YAY!! 

Next month will be better!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 20, 2011)

Poppin' in!

My computer has a virus so I'm going to be checking in on my phone until I can get that fixed! I'm still going strong with my MT and sulfur mix. I have upped my water intake for added moisture, but I still need to drink more... I should be getting my Hairveda products Monday (crossing fingers). 

The only thing I am needing help with is PSs! I work full-time and go to school full-time and that leaves limited time for me to do my hair; however, my twists don't last more than 5 days! I want a style that allows me to be lazy (I know that sounds bad), without weaves or wigs. If you can suggest anything, I would greatly appreciate it!

HHG ladies! You are all an inspiration!!!


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 21, 2011)

haven't used any growth aids on my edges but they are still hanging in there showing progress, I think tomorrow after the wash I will apply some sulfur oil to them with some tea tree and peppermint oil...Stimulation =D


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm so grateful and excited - took down my braids and straightened - I've got 1.5" since 5th February, which is just under 1" per month.  

I'm wearing my hair out for a couple of weeks to see how I get on with styling my natural hair, then I'll put the braids in for another 2 month block and see what happens!

Overall, I'm very pleased - my hair is now shoulder length and the longest it has ever been, which feels wonderful.


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

I have fallen off on my vitamins. There is only one store where I live that has them and they ran out.  

I am still applying bee mine serum, just bought a fresh bottle the other day.  My growth seems to have slowed down a little during Dec-Feb. But now that its spring, it should pick back up and really grow out over the summer. 

I will be doing a no heat stretch from May1 to end of September. I am hoping to be really close to APL by then, which will be the longest my hair has ever been! I'm super pumped!

Last month when I straightened my hair was about 8 inches up top and b/t 6.25 and 6.5 in the back.


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 28, 2011)

No growth aids still this month just using wgo on my scalp lazily, sta-sof-fro on my ends with a baggy and ummmm nothing but wgo on the edges, looks like I will come out with about a lil under a half inch of growth this month...Might mega tek next month, not sure yet but so far looking good, just giving my hair a lil rest.


----------



## lillylovely (Mar 29, 2011)

Checking in again. Still going strong with my reggie although life has been busy. Haven't been working out that much though, only once a week.

Been using my Aloe Vera juice that I drink as a moisturiser for my scalp and hair - my hair loves it. Felt my scalp tingle today when I put it on - still massaged my sulphur mix on top of it though - got to get as much growth as I can if I'm going to reach my Dec goal.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seriously slacking in this thread. I've gone to school and my alopecia has worsen ( I already posted a thread). I took pictures of the bald patched and finally went to the dermatologist. Since I bced( March 16) I been applying my sulfur mix everyday.only tow days off... I am almost apl.. But unfortunately I didnt take many bc photos. 
  I am aiming for an inch a growth for my bday in May! At the end of this month. I will take photos. I also got about an inch of growth in my sew-in but I didnt take any pictures and I am dealing with these bald spots.


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't work out at all last week because I was on spring break. :/

But I worked out consistently the first 2 weeks of March and was able to grow .5 inches. I'm working out again this week, and hope I can squeeze out at least .25 inches by this weekend.


----------



## blueberryd (Mar 29, 2011)

It's about time for some progress pics ladies!!!!   
I am happy to report I got my inch this month---a VERY uneven inch albeit.  My right side grows like weeds; my left side...not so much.  I started taking nioxin vitamins this month and haven't seen any extra growth yet--i orderd the 90 ct bottle, so hopefully i will see some extra thickness or length in the coming months...iused my sulfur 2x this month just on my edges; i washed my hair 1x/week and tried to keep manipulation to a minimum.  I did have a helluva lot of SSKs... So for april my goals are:  flat iron 2x to help combat the SSKs, take 2 nioxxin pills/day, egg/may treatment 1xweek, and low manipulation....ithink I'm going to give myself a .25-.5 inch or so trim 2nite.  So here are my progress pics--went from the 1inch mark last month to the 2 inch mark 

from 2/25/11--->3/29/11











HHJ!  Can't wait to see everyone else's progress 
xoxo


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi ladies, I am checking in finally. I have been really busy and slacking when it comes to my hair but I am back on it and ready to hit the ground running! Since I didn't stay as dedicated for the month of March, I only recieved half an inch. I know I will definitely get my inch a month from here on out though!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 1, 2011)

HI LADIES 

   I need to get in on this one.  I am growing out layers and uneven sections of hair after four years of extreme shedding.  My lengths in clumps range from 6- 27 inches.  That is actual length of hair from the scalp.  There was probably alot of breakage because the huge amounts of shed hair would lock and tangle on the other hairs.  It was a mess .  So I am on a journey to grow out and fill in my hair.  An inch  a month on the shorter hairs would be a heaven sent gift.  

   I am going to massage daily, CO every 3-5 days.  DC weekly. Protein tw a month.  Do my work outs.  Continue to eats healthy.   I need this challenge to keep me going on things like my work out and the eating.  I use the ssd and ssk method only. I have just started finger detangling ans combing. 

   I am in the hip, tl, and classic challenge to remind my self I have multi layers to tend too and be careful of.  Actually I could be in the APL, SL, BS, WL too but that was too much to keep up with.  Oh I am also in the sulphur challenge too WhEW.  

    Just want a nice full head of hair to live out my life with. 

  Speedy growing to everyone.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 1, 2011)

hey ladies checking in its been a while i got a promotion @ work and am working longer hours so ive been finding myself moisturizing and baggying in the bathroom at my job ( i no terrible) but i cant not do it because my hair gets so very dry i have been drinking water and taking my vits daily i dont measure the inches but ince oct my bangs grew from my eyelids to my lips im a slow grower.. but still a grower!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Checking in again just to see how everyone is doing. I am on track so far this month and trying hard to stay on task. I am very determined to accomplish this since I have proven to myself that it is actually possible. I won't lie, at first, I wasn't so sure but I have faith that we all can do this! Let's stay focused ladies! 

BTW... I also just wanted to bump the thread. Lol! Have a blessed day ladies!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Apr 13, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> @ebsalita  I made myself a lil bootleg shirt to measure my growth lol.  What I did was just get a kinda tight fitting t-shirt and got my mom to mark where my hair started---that was my 0 mark/starting point.  From there, I just got a ruler and measured and marked at every inch.  I just used a permanent marker to mark on the shirt.  imean its not GREAT but it gets the job done
> 
> HHJ



Hey hun...how are getting an inch a month..good growth btw !


----------



## africanqueen456 (Apr 13, 2011)

I  have forgotten about this challenge but have not been successful in getting an inch..maybe like .66 a month. The only thing I do currently is my sulfur mix. Any tips?


----------



## QueenFee (Apr 13, 2011)

Still hangin in there, no growth aids still just Jamaican black castor oil, Hawaiian Silky, and sta sof fro afro sheen. Thats about it for me so far everything is lookin good. My edges are still filling in even without growth aids so I'm happy. Pics by the end of this month =)


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 13, 2011)

africanqueen456

Thanks for asking I graduated SL yay! I've given myself a little trim actually - basically I had really spiky feeling harsh ends and no amount of conditioning would solve it - was tangling and creating SSK's. I'm still SL but I don't think I'll make an inch this month. I'm thinking it'll be more like half an inch. Also I've kept my hair out of braids - just blowdrying and flatironing (I know it"s literally playing with fire, but it looks and feels so lovely!). I'll braid it up again soon, I'm just enjoying playing in it for a while  

How is your growth going? I still need to make me that t-shirt for measuring, lol


----------



## africanqueen456 (Apr 13, 2011)

My growth is okay...I feel like the middle of hair isnt growing cuz if my shrinkage...I need to take some natural hair pics. Since I had just bced a month ago ...I am just not very excited sinced I bced and now I have to deal with my alopecia. I am not in the picture taking mood...I know I wll rise above it and that's what keeps me going. I have also been going through a lot which isnt helping my hair and I havent been working out. I am just too exhausted...


----------



## lillylovely (Apr 14, 2011)

QUOTE=MangaManiac;13225909]I personally think that anyone can increase  their hair growth if they are consistent in making healthy changes to  diet, exercise, and hair/scalp care. I know that my hair was almost  never longer than neck length and now it's 1.5" from BSL. Was my  increase in growth consistent? Yes. It's lasted almost 2 years and even  though I've gotten it cut a few times, it's still longer now than it's  ever been. 

Can ANYONE achieve 1" a month for 5+ months? If you're doing everything  right and you have a positive mindset, yes. But, the reality is that  most people doubt themselves (and others) and don't do everything right.  I know there's still a lot of room for improvement in what I do, but I  believe and I will make the necessary changes. People that let doubt  hold them back will inevitably make choices (subconsciously) that hinder  their progress. That's why positive thinking is so effective - you'll  start changing your life in ways that you don't consciously recognize,  but they end up having a huge impact on your life. 

[/QUOTE]  Bravo


----------



## lillylovely (Apr 15, 2011)

Should have said, I took the above quote from this thread

5 inches in 5 months?


----------



## blueberryd (Apr 15, 2011)

africanqueen456    As far as my reggie--i really don't do anything consistently except : i co-wash my hair 1x/week and always prepoo (my fave pre poo products are ORS replenish pac or NTM daily condish) they both give me super good slip and make detangling a breeze or atleast breezy-er lol. I usually shampoo 2x/month b/c some of my products have cones. I try to baggy my ends at night w/ coconut oil and cantu shea butter. I flat iron 1x/month and NEVER use a blow dryer. I have the basic arsenal of vitamins--which i need to try to be consistent with: biotin, msm, silica. Just started the nioxin vitamins 1xday, want to up it to 2x a day in april tho. That's about it ithink...sorry it's nothing new or novel lol ithink the key for me is keeping this transitioning head of mine tangle free...i'm 9 months post and ithink being gentle and low-manipulation are what's helping me retain.

itry to post what i do for each month in this thread--again it's nothing super exciting, but here are the links...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...7#post13122047

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...1#post12908881

xoxo


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, I'm going to have to take a break after today. I have finals in a month.(I'll still be working on maximizing my growth). I'll see you then. Hopefully, I'll have some nice pics.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Apr 24, 2011)

*Check In*

Jan 2011
Front: 7"
Back: 7.5"
Left Side: 7.5"
Right Side: 7.5"
Right Bottom: 7"
Left Bottom: 7"

Feb 2011
Front: 7.25"
Back: 7.75"
Left Side: 7.75"
Right Side: 7.75"
Right Bottom: 7.25"
Left Bottom: 7.25"

*April 2011* - I had a setback due to the Tangle Teezer (ssk's and splits ) so I had to cut probably 1/2" give or take all around. I'm currently using sulphur as my growth aid. I really need to be more consistent.
Front: 7.75"
Back: 8"
Left Side: 8.5"
Right Side: 8.5"
Right Bottom: 8"
Left Bottom: 8"


----------



## girlgoinatural (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in! I just bc in march but would love to gain an inch every month


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 27, 2011)

checking in.

   Well I wish pictures could show my progress but here goes.

  My longest fringe  in feb was 21 and it is now 23inches.

My rear crown longest was 25 it is now 27.  My lower rear was 26-27 is now showing 28-29.  

  Because I am recovering from a major shedding set back I still have alot of hair in those same areas that are much shorter.  But at least I see movement and so I know the shorter ones are growing too.  I slacked on the sulpher because my DD spilled that last recipe and I was too lazy to make more but will get that done today.  I am considering hairinfinity vitamins starting May.  The cost is causing some pause right now.   

  I had switched to a wash in braid regimine and that has really helped with detangle.  Also I am straight finger combing.  I started leaving alot more conditioner in my hair.  Tried a new butter recipe to seal and it is working alot better than my sheaaloe mixture did.

  I also increased the amount of protein in my protein pre poo.  So far no build up problems.  I do CW at least every 4-5 days though and have to detangle hair every other day.  So far can not leave braids untouched for more than that.  

   Well I will check in at the end of June 1 since I willl be away for May 21-31.


----------



## QueenFee (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys still trying to hang in there as best I can adjusting to a six day work week is hard...As of now my edges are okay not setbacks I've started to apply my house blend to them every other day starting on the 24th of this month. I haven't been using any growth aids or anything else on the scalp just washing and dcing over night once weekly and still dealing with my sta sof fro spray which is keeping my ends soft on the go. Haven't seen much broken hairs which is good...But I have a dilemma....I want to leave my hair a lone for a while so I was thinking of getting a sew in BUT the front of my hair is still THIN!I'm thinking of a partial weave but honestly I have no idea what they look like! LMAO! HELP!


----------



## klazzy64 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its too late to join....rite?


----------



## Loverain (Apr 27, 2011)

Checkin in: Im sorry I have been MIA for awhile. 

I dyed my hair so I have realized without growth aids I recieve 1/2 inch a month. I bought some sulfur and mixed it with Dr. Miracles hot growth hair and scalp conditioner
(not the best ingredients, but a great tingle). I just started the sulfur this week so ill let ya'll know if it increases my growth rate.

I also started wearing tiny twist, this is an easy PS. Im in school and I havent been able to focus on my hair lately. This style also lets me apply the oil every night and I can rinse my hair when I need to. Im natural so when I wet it I get these cute spiral curls on the end  im going to try to keep this style for awhile.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Apr 28, 2011)

Checking in....

I have fallen hard....I even went without my scarf at night for like 5 nights straight!!! I'm completely trying to make up for it though  I've bought some products, henna'd last week, and have been using my sulfur mix!!! I didn't suffer any real damage, but I know I put my growth on pause erplexed

Some of the products I bought:

Cantu Leave In Conditioning Repair Creme (I used to use this some years ago, but stopped buying for some reason--should have never stopped!!!)

Some sample DCs: Hask Placenta Henna 'n' Placenta (haven't used in a long time); Deity America Extra Strength Deep Penetrating Conditioner for Damaged Hair--Herbal Formula and Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment

I'm still looking for a way to grow my hair without having to do it too much--wigs and weaves are out (I've never had any experiece with them and don't really trust anyone to do my hair--esp. the way some of the women be looking around here ). I'm thinking I may do kinky twists again, but I can't seem to find the time between work and school and trying to rest ...

Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2011)

I'm really counting on an inch a month. A couple inches by my birthday in June would be great. I'm back to my original reggie and expecting results. Much success to us all!


----------



## QueenFee (May 5, 2011)

This new work schedule is kicking my backside...I've fell waaaay of....I'm still at BSL...Even tho I've been trimming I haven't trimmed this month so um yeah...I'm thinking about trying the joico K pak for my ends because something has got to give...Edges are progressing nicely tho *Shrug* Anyone have experience with this product? For right now the only growth aid I'm using is Silica...I do Massage MT into my edges when I remember but that is about it. Just started back with my daily cowash since it's warm enough now...Hoping to hit MBL this year...I'm back to being three inches away from MBL...I am ready to get me some Nioxin pills after I'm finished with this silica.


----------



## blueberryd (May 5, 2011)

This thread has been kinda quiet lately....How is everyone doin????????????

I got my inch---and ican feel my hair getting heavier 

This month, i trimmed ~.5 inch, started sealing with Hollywood Castor Oil w/ mink, washed hair 1x/week and flat ironed 3 times @ 375 degrees.  I was really inconsistent this month with my vitamins...on average I took like 3 nioxin vitamins/week.  For May, I will get back on my vitamin reggie (nioxxin, msm, biotin, silica) try to wash my hair every 10 days (instead of 7), and ponytail baggy nightly..

HHJ!! 

This is from March 29-May 5th....igave myself an extra week of growth b/c of the .5 inch 'trim'.
Will be getting a professional cut/style when I reach the 5inch mark. This lop-sided thang is NOT what's up! lol
[IMG]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=6955&pictureid=105307[/IMG]


----------



## Lita (May 5, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> This thread has been kinda quiet lately....How is everyone doin????????????
> 
> I got my inch---and ican feel my hair getting heavier
> 
> ...



blueberryd  Congrats on your inch...Keep growing...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ijanei (May 22, 2011)

_Im still in! Going to give myself a treatment later today then flat iron my hair (shh in he no heat challenge). I know for a fact that I gained a few inches in the last few months. Can't wait until I can reveal to you guys. xoxo
How is everyone coming along?_


----------



## lamaria211 (May 22, 2011)

checking in i moisturized with qhemet burdock root cream and sealed with jbco and sunflower oil


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 22, 2011)

I think I may have about 3/4 of an inch of hair. By the end of June it'll probably be like 1 1/2 inch. It's really growing.


----------



## JessieLeleB (May 23, 2011)

I think I disappeared for like 2.5 months, I had a sew-in and now I'm back to wigs for a while, will be checking back soon....


----------



## QueenFee (May 23, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm still hangin in there working 6 days a week aint no joke! I have no energy for anything besides this job but I think my hair is till getting there...







remember I'm still transitioning from heat damaged to natural so it looks like not much progress but I believe my ends are thicker =)

Oh and i didn't do a hard flat iron to make it straight straight I just wanted to see what my ends was looking like. As of now no topical growth aids but i am taking biotin silica complex vitamin C and I will be taking Nioxin hair pills when they come in the mail. Happy growing love!


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

It seems I've gotten about 3 inches in the past 5 months, which is okay, I think I can do better though...thinking of ways to do this!


----------



## lillylovely (May 31, 2011)

Well done to all you girls that have been keeping up with your inch a month regimens. I have fallen off  as  I was finding that getting an inch a month was possible but it meant that I had to live and breath my hair and well - life got in the way. So I think the last time I paid reall  attention to my hair was the last fotki picture in March. 

So for the last two months, I'm not even sure my hair has grown an inch as I stopped massaging, stopped taking my vits, stopped sealing. All I've been doing is washing and moisturising. 

Anyway, I'm ready to go again, I will start taking my vits tonight and make sure I massage  my scalp before I go to bed.  HHG!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 5, 2011)

*Check In*

April 2011
Front: 7.75"
Back: 8"
Left Side: 8.5"
Right Side: 8.5"
Right Bottom: 8"
Left Bottom: 8"

May 2011
Front: 8"
Back: 8.5"
Left Side: 9"
Right Side: 9"
Right Bottom: 8.5"
Left Bottom: 8.5"

Ugh! I'm still not getting to an inch


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 13, 2011)

_Haven't check in for a while soooo I can say that at the end of the month I will have gotten about 3-4 inches since Jan. It really blossomed after my trim in March_


----------



## lillylovely (Jul 6, 2011)

I fell off again! Even after my last post where I said I was getting back on! So this time I made sure I was back on again before I posted. 

I've changed my regimen it is now so simple - I now mositurise with aloe vera juice mixed with sublimed sulphur every day.
I seal with  coconut oil or apricot oil - anything thats not stinky.
May or may not super seal ends with grease, Blue Magic or something like that.
Hair is in plaits and wig on top.

I wash once a week with the egg mix, - 2 egg yokes, full fat yoghurt, neem oil, aloe vera gel. Leave in for a few hours and my hair is super soft, strong and moisturised.

That is it. I will update in August with pictures.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jul 9, 2011)

I realized today that I havent measured my hair since I started started this challenge bc I keep it in protective styles, I'm def gonna post a updated pic when I take this sew-in out.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jul 20, 2011)

So I took down my sew in and flat ironed my hair for the first time since Feb and my hair is 4 in since my BC has grown about 2.5-3in since Feb, it's not an inch a month but it's growing! Also I stopped taking vitamin, could never remember but I do us my Megatrek/Sulfur mix and 3 times a wee! 

Keep ya updated soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 23, 2011)

How's everyone doing?? My hair has been growing   Just started the atkinss diet a couple of weeks ago and hoping that the high protein will allow me to get 1 inch per month for the rest of the year.

Good Luck!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Aug 23, 2011)

Check in, lots and lots of new growth at the roots. Haven't had it flat ironed since July, probably won't until mid or late September. Doing a hot coconut oil braid up now.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 29, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 29, 2011)

Royalq

good thing you asked - I haven't updated in a while so thanks for prompting me to do so:

I take my pictures every Saturday night and post them to my blog  on Sundays as I'm really pushing hard for as much growth as possible.  Take a look at the picture below - I began using sulphur on 8th August and have been applying daily and wearing a ski hat to bed to keep my head nice and warm and foster some growth up there while I'm asleep:






I've already got approx 28mm in 19 days, but some of that is due to the shrinkage in the first picture being stretched out in the second picture so yes I think I will make the 1" mark this month as I've still got another 11 days to make progress.  I'm really pleased the sulphur etc is working well for me so far, if I carry on going I will make APL by year end just as planned - maybe even longer!

Any more updates from anyone?


----------



## Royalq (Aug 29, 2011)

im not even in the challenge lol. But i still would like some tips..... so bumping


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 27, 2011)

??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's quiet in here...


----------



## lushcoils (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, sorry, I had to drop out of the challenge. School got intense. And I just figured out my hair grows about .33 inches a month naturally. So to go from .3 to 1 inch a month is a bit ambitious. It's more realistic for me to strive for .5/month and hope for .75/month if I do everything I'm supposed to do.

I was thinking of doing a modified version of the challenge if I can get myself together before November. I would like .75/month for November and December. 

Anyone still in the challenge? There's 2 months left. Let's do it! 

Even if you can't get an inch a month, let's strive to do everything on our list to maximize our growth. We have a few days before November to regroup. 

Thanks for the bump.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Bumping*


----------



## nflight (Nov 11, 2011)

I would like to do it but I followed along this year and saw no one who got even six inches. Do you know of anyone who posted clear before and afters? I got about 5 inches this year and am hiding my hair until Christmas in hopes of getting a little over an inch to put me at armpit. I didnt protect my end this year but I've had great luck with the green house effect so here's my plan to try and get an inch over the next 6 weeks:

Bargello's vit regimen (I'm pretty consistent)
Washing 1/3wks w/Lavender Byntonite Clay mix (homemade Terressential)*
Castor Oil on my edges morning/night
Princess Leah twist for bed
Green House baggy method

*the clay wash is a detox and literally replaced ALL my products. In the summer I washed and walked out the door with my 4B self - no product and no twists, just lushious coils. Ha! Naptural85 demonstrates it in her video.

Haven't figure out my PS yet. May bring back the beehive for the winter! 

Your hair is beautiful. Where is your reggie posted. How long did it take you to get from armpit to WL?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 17, 2011)

What yall doin in here?!


----------



## lushcoils (Nov 17, 2011)

I think I may have gotten some decent results this month. But I will wait until next week to find out when I take out my extensions.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Nov 17, 2011)

I honestly think I have about 3/4 of an inch. My hair is getting pretty long. People keep asking me if it's mine (it had been down about two weeks). That makes me laugh.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Nov 18, 2011)

OMG I haven't updated since July, I changed my reggie to be simple as possible:

1x Weekly
Wash with Soap Bar
Then Protein Condition with AO GPB and ApHogee 2 min Mix-30min- 1Hr
Then Deep Condition Overnight with AO mix with Honey & Coconut Oil
Leave-in with AOHC
Seal with Oil
Braid to scalp the wear a wig all week.

My hair is back to the length it was before I cut it all off so I would say its about 6 inches, in 10mo of growth (Feb-Nov) but I had a major setback and flatironed my natural hair and got heat damage on my left side so I have been trimming about 0.5in off every month for 3 months. So with out trimming I'm still not getting 1in in month more like 1/2 or 2/3 of an inch a month, but even with the heat damage my hair is way healthier than it was before I got on this forum.
Oh and vitamins and growth aids on my hair I just couldn't stick with it if it's more than once a week. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GIJane (Nov 20, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> @Royalq
> 
> good thing you asked - I haven't updated in a while so thanks for prompting me to do so:
> 
> ...


 
ebsalita What is your regimen? What products do you use? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 20, 2011)

GIJane Thanks for asking...

Here's my regimen, no problem- I love to share:

Ok so I'm using sulphur I made my own formulation using light oils and butters.

I normally wear my natural hair straight, though I'm wearing it natural more and more as it gives my hair a break from heat and it's so easy to maintain.

I wash 1-2 times weekly and ALWAYS deep condition (I'm doing this as I type!). I use Aussie miracle conditioner mixed with Hot 6 Oil on dry hair then use a heat cap (the kind you heat in the microwave).  When I have the time I leave it on overnight - my hair just seems to drink in the moisture, so much so that I take the cap off and apply more conditioner.

I then wash with Porosity Control shampoo to get the cuticle to close again after the heated conditioning.  I rinse with water (occasionally I'll do an oil rinse).

Next I will add a straightening lotion - Aussie Dual personality and I will blow dry using a round brush.  If I want it extra sleek and shiny, I will then use straighteners and a heat protectant (Urban Fudge Straight Stuff).

For moisture between washes I will use ORS Olive Oil Moisturiser and a few drops of Hot 6 Oil on the ends.

That is pretty much it, really...  I'm still learning and looking for the best products for my hair though...

Hope this helps?

E


----------



## GIJane (Nov 20, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> @GIJane Thanks for asking...
> 
> Here's my regimen, no problem- I love to share:
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR RESPONDING. IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING FOR YOU. WHAT IS IN YOUR SULPHUR MIX.


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 20, 2011)

GIJane

Here you go:

1.    Shea butter - I use this as the main oil, because using liquid oil causes it to run onto my face and cause spots.
2.     A LITTLE Jamaican Black Castor Oil  (for thickening the hair, but not too much or the mixture gets runny again.
3.     No more than 5% sulphur  (I don't recommend too much as a) it smells and I'm really paranoid about smelling odd, and b) I am a migraine sufferer so I'm careful with what I put on my head)
4.    Essential oils or fragrances to my liking (mint, rosemary, majoram, anything fresh smelling).

That's the basics - I just played about until I found something which worked, (no weights or measures, sorry!) adding and minusing the oil, butter etc until it was bearable.

I will say that I think using MSM in the first month helped greatly, but it does take a while to get used to the side effects - for me they were sneezing and headaches - flu like feelings for a few days.

There you go!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 28, 2011)

hey!  how'd y'all do in this challenge? i wasnt apart of it, but i was searching something and this came up and since it's getting to the end of the year, i'm interested to see how everyone grew!


----------



## GIJane (Dec 31, 2011)

bumping for more updates


----------

